# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Pravo na izbor nacina poroda 3. dio

## Felix

vjerujem da ce humanizacijom rodilista i ozbiljnim uvazavanjem _stvarnih_ potreba zena u porodu i broj bolnicki izazvanih komplikacija u porodu poceti padati. cinjenica je da ce se mnoge zene tada osjecati sigurnije i opustenije, sto ce automatski utjecati na tijek i uspjeh poroda.

ali i dalje ostaje cinjenica da bolnica jest strani teritorij i da ce postojati zene koje ce se lose osjecati u njoj i kojima bi uspjeh poroda bio znatno bolji da ostanu doma uz kompetentnu i opremljenu primalju. 

uostalom, gdje su tu onda centri za porode? da li njih smatrate dovoljno sigurnima, obzirom da nema carskog reza?

----------


## Deaedi

> ali i dalje ostaje cinjenica da bolnica jest strani teritorij





> uostalom, gdje su tu onda centri za porode? da li njih smatrate dovoljno sigurnima, obzirom da nema carskog reza?


Kakva je razlika od centara za porode i bolnice, ako se iz bolnica "maknu" nepotrebne intervencije, humanizira pristup i zenama omoguci upoznavanje sa bolnicom i osobljem?

----------


## pomikaki

> uostalom, gdje su tu onda centri za porode? da li njih smatrate dovoljno sigurnima, obzirom da nema carskog reza?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kakva je razlika od centara za porode i bolnice, ako se iz bolnica "maknu" nepotrebne intervencije, humanizira pristup i zenama omoguci upoznavanje sa bolnicom i osobljem?


kad bi bilo tako, meni uopće ne bi bilo problem roditi u bolnici. Ali izgleda da je taj detalj kod nas jednostavno nemoguće provesti. Takav je barem bio moj dojam.

Velika je razlika od jedne do druge bolnice u HR, ali ako uzmem primjer bolnice u kojoj sam rodila - sve je već tu: Boksovi su zapravo velike sobe gdje imaš dovoljno privatnosti, očevi mogu prisustvovati, rooming in je osiguran. Jedino što nedostaje je ljubazno i susretljivo osoblje koje bi poštovalo moje želje - koje i nisu tako velike: a to bi bilo: pustite me da rodim bez intervencija osim ako ne vidite da nešto ide po zlu. I oni bi imali manje posla kad bi tako radili. Tako da zbilja ne shvaćam u čemu je problem.

Ja sam još mjesec dana nakon poroda bila sposobna rasplakati se ako bi se povela malo detaljnija priča oko mog poroda. Uostalom i fizičke posljedice su bile tu još i duže - oko 2 mj. A porod uopće nije bio težak, došla sam 7-8cm otvorena i bila sam gotova - uz kidanje vodenjaka (kojem sam se usprotivila) i nalijeganje na trbuh, epiziotomiju koja nije spriječila pucanje do guze i šivanje - za nepuna tri sata.

Zbilja ne znam želim li to ponovo prolaziti. Sad imaju i stolčić, ali strah me je jednostavno tog nehumanog odnosa prema meni i mom djetetu u trenutku kad sam se nesposobna zauzeti za sebe.

----------


## Felix

> ali i dalje ostaje cinjenica da bolnica jest strani teritorij
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


razlika je u tome sto *u centru za porod* rade *samo primalje*, *nema epiduralne* i *nema carskog reza*. u slucaju komplikacija i potrebe za carskim rezom transportira se u bolnicu (obicno postoji neki ugovor).

pitam zato sto, u vezi poroda kod kuce, se stalno spominje mogucnost komplikacija i potrebe za hitnim carskim. buduci da je situacija ista u centrima za porode, zanima me vase misljenje.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam ništa više o centrima za porode osim ovoga što si ti napisala, ali gledala bi koliko je daleko bolnica od njih za slučaj potrebe, a osobno bih najrađe u bolnicu (odnosno, mislim da bih tako da i jesam neka "nekomplicirana" trudnica). Tj., nemam pojma koliko su sigurni, kakve su njihove statistike i sl., ali mislim da to ne bio moj izbor (ako bi bilo izbora, tj. ako centri ne bi bili default koji onda kanalizira dalje). Ja bih u bolnicu.

----------


## mikka

kad sam prvi put dosla u bolnicu i cula da zene radaju u necemu sto se zove *boks*, to me podsjetilo na smjestaj za pse. kasnije sam skuzila da otprilike tako i tretiraju rodilje, pa naziv u principu odgovara :/ 

pomikaki, ne znam gdje si ti rodila, ali u merkuru su boksovi u punom smislu te rijeci--tri uske prostorije jedna do druge, zarko osvjetljene, bez vrata, tako da te apsolutno svi mogu vidjeti kada nakon poroda lezis sva krvava s rasirenim nogama dok ti pucana vrpca viri iz pipi (to sam, naime, ja vidjela--soba u kojoj sam bila smjestena se nalazila tocno preko puta boksova). nisam sigurna da mi se svidja to, niti to sto su mi mozda bili neki specijalizanti na porodu (ne sjecam se od siline trudova pod dripom i sredstava protiv bolova), niti opcenito tretman koji sam imala.

mislim da u kuci za porode (ne ulazeci u aspekt sigurnosti) ako nista drugo, bar se vise osjecas kao *covjek*, s nekim dostojanstvom, a to eventualno moze imati pozitivan utjecaj na tok poroda.

danas sam cula od frendice kako doktori citaju ovo sto pisemo, pa mi je palo na pamet, ako citaju, rade li nesto da se o njima pise bolje ili im je svejedno? 

jedva cekam da se pojavi prvi koji ce prepustiti porod u ruke onoj kojoj treba--rodilji, i samo se promuvati u blizini za slucaj sto-ako..  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

čitaju oni, ne svi ali neki da... što rade? Čini mi se da smišljaju viceve na tu temu (imam jednog poznanika ginekologa pa sam čula neka njegova razmišljanja).

----------


## mama courage

> Zato mislim da je odgovor "ne" u opcem smislu.


dziz, ne možeš iz njih izvući "da" pa da se na glavu posadis! aj mi sad reci što trebam uraditi da odgovor bude "da" u općem smislu?  :Razz:  protrčati gola po jelačić placu ili potpisati kod javnog bilježnika izjavu da se više neću javljati na ovaj pdf ?!  :Aparatic: 




> ali i dalje ostaje cinjenica da bolnica jest strani teritorij i da ce postojati zene koje ce se lose osjecati u njoj i kojima bi uspjeh poroda bio znatno bolji da ostanu doma uz kompetentnu i opremljenu primalju.


naravno, činjenica i je da će postojati žene koje će čitati ove stranice i osjetiti odjednom ogromnu potrebu da rode doma.




> uostalom, gdje su tu onda centri za porode? da li njih smatrate dovoljno sigurnima, obzirom da nema carskog reza?


ovako skroz neinformirana bih rekla da ti centri ipak nastoje smanjiti rizike i obezbjediti sve ako krene loše, nekako ipak je i to neka _institucija_, ipak tu nije samo jedna primalja (da ne spominjem cijelu administraciju), sve je organiziranije, a ne ovisi u biti o "hiru" rodilje. koliko tu prave slobode ima, a koliko su te primalje u biti "istrenirane" da na suptilan način "vode" rodilju, o tome ne mogu govoriti, jer nemam iskustva. al mislim da nisam daleko od istine ako velim da se radi o prividnoj slobodi (koja kao takva itekako može biti pozitivna i poželjna).

u svakom slučaju bih ovako na prvu rekla da je bolja opcija od poroda doma. jer koliko god vas ovdje to ne želi čuti, ne mislim da je svaka žena toliko jaka i puna ženske energije (a da ne govorim o psihičkom zdravlju) da bi trebala se furati na porod doma. sad naravno, načelno i vi to smatrate, al ajde to recite nekoj konkretno kad navali da bi i ona se porađala doma uz miris svijeće i pored brda neopeglanog veša.




> danas sam cula od frendice kako doktori citaju ovo sto pisemo, pa mi je palo na pamet, ako citaju, rade li nesto da se o njima pise bolje ili im je svejedno?


ja se divim tim ljudima da nakon svega što ovdje imaju prilike pročitati uopće imaju još želje obavljati svoj posao. toliko negativnosti, predrasuda i generaliziranja kao na ovom dunjaluku se rijetko nalazi.  :Nope:  s druge strane, zbog dobrobiti rodilja, se nadam da ti lječnici uspjevaju "preskočiti" te uvrede i skoncentrirati se na ono što uistinu treba promjeniti u našem zdravstvu. al to bi u biti zahtjevalo da su veći ljudi nego što ih se ovdje smatra. teško, al ne treba gubiti nadu. to svakako ne.

----------


## mikka

jbt, mc, ja se cudim da jos ima zena koje imaju zelje radjati nakon onog sto se moze procitati na ovom forumu (o uvjetima radanja u nasim rodilistima) :/ --cemu doktori, os-nes, uvelike pridonose. ja npr. nemam nis protiv nih, svakog ponaosob, ne mislim da su svi "grozni", razumijem njihove razloge i sve, ali opet, nije to opravdanje. u merkuru sam se susrela s vise simpaticnih i pristojnih doc nego sto je bilo "onih drugih". i moj ginekolog i ovaj zamjenski kod kojeg sam bila su mi isto super. ali nisu njihova intima i  njihovi intimni organi u igri, ako me razumijes.

sto se tice ovog drugog, naravno da nije svaka zena jaka i puna ne-znam ceg-ono. ne bi bas hodala okolo i sugerirala da je kucni porod super za njih--kazem da je super za mene, i za zene koje to hoce. iako bi, recimo, uvijek savjetovala prvorotki kod nas da ne rada doma, dok jos nema legalne mogucnosti za to.

danas sam nesto razmisljala i osobno mi je, od svih intervencija koje se rade, rutinski ili ne, nalijeganje na trbuh daleko najgadnija od svih, cak i od epiziotomije. kad procitam u nekim pricama da su jadnim zenskama nalijegali na trbuh da beba izade, doslovno mi se digne zeludac :fali mi smajlic koji je tuzan i povraca istovremeno:

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Zato mislim da je odgovor "ne" u opcem smislu.
> 
> 
> dziz, ne možeš iz njih izvući "da" pa da se na glavu posadis! aj mi sad reci što trebam uraditi da odgovor bude "da" u općem smislu?  protrčati gola po jelačić placu ili potpisati kod javnog bilježnika izjavu da se više neću javljati na ovaj pdf ?!


Pa neznam sto trebas uraditi da bi dobila odgovor koji ti mislis da stoji a ja mislim da ne stoji. Ono sto znam je da, ako i postoji takvo nesto, to jos nisi ucinila (izrekla/iznijela/obranila). I nije mi strana pomisao da mozda u tome i ne mozes ili neces uspjeti.

Ja, npr, sigurno necu trcati gola po jelacic placu ili ici kod biljeznika a da bih iz tebe "izvukla" da velis da je kucni porod ok za neke zene, iako ja mislim da je   :Razz:  A posebno necu ocekivati od tebe da velis "ok" kucnim porodima za _sve_ zene, kao sto ti mislis da mora postojati nacin da mene (i/ili neke druge) uvjeris da je bolnicki porod ok za _sve_ zene.

----------


## mama courage

mikka, nisam ja uopće tražila opravdanje za neopravdane postupke lječnika. dapače. 




> u merkuru sam se susrela s vise simpaticnih i pristojnih doc nego sto je bilo "onih drugih". i moj ginekolog i ovaj zamjenski kod kojeg sam bila su mi isto super. ali nisu njihova intima i  njihovi intimni organi u igri, ako me razumijes.


točno, samo je tvoj život i život tvog djeteta u igri. bas zato me i čudi.




> sto se tice ovog drugog, naravno da nije svaka zena jaka i puna ne-znam ceg-ono. ne bi bas hodala okolo i sugerirala da je kucni porod super za njih--kazem da je super za mene, i za zene koje to hoce. iako bi, recimo, uvijek savjetovala prvorotki kod nas da ne rada doma, dok jos nema legalne mogucnosti za to.


čuj, no hard feelings, al tako kao što ti veliš, tako svaka za sebe može reći da smatra da je to super za nju. i tko bi sad trebao proturiječiti (da ne velim spriječiti) ? tko je tebi mogao proturiječiti ? tko je tebe mogao uvjeriti da ti nisi žena za porode doma? tvoj lječnik kome nisi ni rekla što namjeravaš ?! tvoj suprug, kog si uvjeravala i nagovarala na taj poduhvat ?! netko tebi blizak koji nije ni znao što smjeraš, jer ionako znaš da ne bi bio suglasan s tvojom namjerom ?! il si se tako dobro osjećala i znala si da se tebi ništa ne može dogoditi i da se nemaš šta brinuti ?! :?





> kao sto ti mislis da mora postojati nacin da mene (i/ili neke druge) uvjeris da je bolnicki porod ok za sve zene.


ančice, ako je ono prije i bila šala, nikad nisam mislila da moraš reći da je porod u bolnici ok za sve žene, al me i dalje _"ne" u općem smislu_ ne zadovoljava.

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  u merkuru sam se susrela s vise simpaticnih i pristojnih doc nego sto je bilo "onih drugih". i moj ginekolog i ovaj zamjenski kod kojeg sam bila su mi isto super. ali nisu njihova intima i  njihovi intimni organi u igri, ako me razumijes.
> 
> 
> točno, samo je tvoj život i život tvog djeteta u igri. bas zato me i čudi.


da, ja ovdje pricam o tome da njih boli njonjac ako cu ja ostati dozivotno traumatizirana njihovim (neopravdanim) uplitanjima u moj najintimniji i najranjiviji dio zivota--nisu oni u pitanju. a ti pricas o tome da bi mi eventualno oni mogli spasiti zivot, u slucaju frke (iako i dalje odbijam vjerovati da se porod moze samo odjednom pretvoriti u stanje opasno po zivot mame i bebe, ako su trudnoca i prethodni porodi prosli uredno).




> čuj, no hard feelings, al tako kao što ti veliš, tako svaka za sebe može reći da smatra da je to super za nju. i tko bi sad trebao proturiječiti (da ne velim spriječiti) ? tko je tebi mogao proturiječiti ? tko je tebe mogao uvjeriti da ti nisi žena za porode doma? tvoj lječnik kome nisi ni rekla što namjeravaš ?! tvoj suprug, kog si uvjeravala i nagovarala na taj poduhvat ?! netko tebi blizak koji nije ni znao što smjeraš, jer ionako znaš da ne bi bio suglasan s tvojom namjerom ?! il si se tako dobro osjećala i znala si da se tebi ništa ne može dogoditi i da se nemaš šta brinuti ?! :?


cuj, da zivim negdje gdje je porod kod kuce normalna opcija, i da mi je tamo lijecnik rekao da nisam zena za takav porod, vjerojatno bi ga poslusala. vjerojatnost da bi mi ovdje bilo koji gin rekao da je to ok je priblizno jednaka nuli, to i sama uvidas. suprug i bliznji, bez uvrede, oni o porodu pojma nemaju, pa mi nisu bili mjerodavni. uzela sam u obzir one stvari koje sam vec negdje spomenula, pretpostavila na temelju toga i hrpe iscitanih knjiga itd. da nema sta da pode krivo, a ako slucajno pode bit ce tu babica da prepozna i odlucila se.

dobro, da se ostavim hipotetike. sta bi ti rekla zeni koja ide roditi a ne zeli da ju "masakriraju" u rodilistu? ok, znam da joj ne bi rekla da ostane doma  :Grin: , ali stvarno, u danasnjim realnim uvjetima u hr, sta bi joj rekla? meni izgleda da ni plan poroda ni prisustvo druge osobe nisu garancija da ce stvar proci onako kako si je zena zamislila.. ?

----------


## mama courage

> da, ja ovdje pricam o tome da njih boli njonjac


što je opet generaliziranje, čak uvreda lječnicima. 




> (iako i dalje odbijam vjerovati da se porod moze samo odjednom pretvoriti u stanje opasno po zivot mame i bebe, ako su trudnoca i prethodni porodi prosli uredno).


možda možemo raspravljati oko toga koliki je postotak takvih slučajeva, prihvatit ću da i (današnjom) bolničkom intervencijom itekako dolazi do nepotrebnih komplikacija, al ova tvoja izjava je... mislim... _odbijam vjerovati_ ?!  :Rolling Eyes:  pa nije to pitanje vjerovanja. čuj, vjerovala ti ili ne, to se dešava, i bez intervencije s vana, jednostavno tako. da dešava se, a ti i dalje živi u svijetu bajki. fine with me.




> cuj, da zivim negdje gdje je porod kod kuce normalna opcija, i da mi je tamo lijecnik rekao da nisam zena za takav porod, vjerojatno bi ga poslusala. vjerojatnost da bi mi ovdje bilo koji gin rekao da je to ok je priblizno jednaka nuli, to i sama uvidas


osim što me fascinira da bi odjednom povjerovala lječniku (kojeg inače bolji njonjac za tobom), fascinira me da ne vidiš nikakvu kontradiktornost u onome što izjavljuješ. pa naravno, da živiš negdje gdje je porod kod kuće normalna opcija da bi ti tamo lječnik možda i rekao da nisi zena za takav porod (sto jos uvijek ne znaci da bi ga ti morala poslušati, jer šta tebi ima tko govoriti!). 

po čemu zaključuješ da bi ti itko s imalo zdrave pameti, sa znanjem medicine, a posebice hrvatskih prilika, sa znanjem pravne regulative, i s imalo savjesti trebao predložiti porod kod kuće u hrvatskoj ?!?!?! s babicom koju plaćaš na crno da ti pređe granicu u neko doba dana/noći kad ti odlučiš :?




> uzela sam u obzir one stvari koje sam vec negdje spomenula, pretpostavila na temelju toga i hrpe iscitanih knjiga itd. da nema sta da pode krivo, a ako slucajno pode bit ce tu babica da prepozna i odlucila se.


koja babica? ona koja ti je u zadnji tren uletila u kuću ? 




> sta bi joj rekla? meni izgleda da ni plan poroda ni prisustvo druge osobe nisu garancija da ce stvar proci onako kako si je zena zamislila.. ?


rekla bih joj da pita recimo apricot ili ms. ivy kako su one postigle porod u bolnici na kojima je nazočio lječnik koji ih nije izmasakrirao.

----------


## fegusti

> ...Zbilja ne znam želim li to ponovo prolaziti. Sad imaju i stolčić, ali strah me je jednostavno tog nehumanog odnosa prema meni i mom djetetu u trenutku kad sam se nesposobna zauzeti za sebe.


Evo, neka ti busy bee-ino iskustvo bude poticaj. Ipak je naišla na babicu koja je imala razumijevanja.
Osim toga, što više budu imali slučajeva da se žene bore za svoj porod to će prije smekšati.
Sudeći po iskustvima rekla bih da ima pomaka na bolje.
Što se susretljivosti tiče, moram reći da je jedan liječnik bio izuzetno empatičan i puno mi je značilo što me često obilazio i bio pun brige.
U istom tom rodilištu o kojem govoriš.
Ni sa drugim osobljem nisam imala loše iskustvo.

Zato, pomikaki, kuraja!

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Zbilja ne znam želim li to ponovo prolaziti. Sad imaju i stolčić, ali strah me je jednostavno tog nehumanog odnosa prema meni i mom djetetu u trenutku kad sam se nesposobna zauzeti za sebe.
> 
> 
> Evo, neka ti busy bee-ino iskustvo bude poticaj. Ipak je naišla na babicu koja je imala razumijevanja.
> Osim toga, što više budu imali slučajeva da se žene bore za svoj porod to će prije smekšati.
> Sudeći po iskustvima rekla bih da ima pomaka na bolje.
> ...


thnx   :Smile:  
i ja razmišljam slično jednom polovicom mozga (plus što si mislim pomoći još i tako što ću drugi put doći otvorena 9-10 cm umjesto 7-8 pa da vidim za kakve će tada intervencije smoći vremena)
Dok mi druga polovica šapuće nervozno da možda ipak više tamo ne idem   :Grin:   i fantazira da će za par godina školovati poneku babicu za kućne porode... ah pusti snovi

----------


## mikka

> da, ja ovdje pricam o tome da njih boli njonjac
> 			
> 		
> 
> što je opet generaliziranje, čak uvreda lječnicima.


nisam to mislila grubo. mozda je uvreda (tako napisano), ali i cinjenica--oni ce vrlo vjerojatno, nakon suosjecanja, to zaboraviti, pa nisam ja ni prva ni zadnja rodilja s traumama. a ja cu ostati zivjeti s tim. ne oni. zar ne?




> (iako i dalje odbijam vjerovati da se porod moze samo odjednom pretvoriti u stanje opasno po zivot mame i bebe, ako su trudnoca i prethodni porodi prosli uredno).
> 			
> 		
> 
> možda možemo raspravljati oko toga koliki je postotak takvih slučajeva, prihvatit ću da i (današnjom) bolničkom intervencijom itekako dolazi do nepotrebnih komplikacija, al ova tvoja izjava je... mislim... _odbijam vjerovati_ ?!  pa nije to pitanje vjerovanja. čuj, vjerovala ti ili ne, to se dešava, i bez intervencije s vana, jednostavno tako. da dešava se, a ti i dalje živi u svijetu bajki. fine with me.


pa da. da se bas u sekundi dogodi da se normalno fiziolosko stanje pretvori u igru zivota i smrti, bez apsolutno ikakvih naznaka prije.. uz to sto se masu puta krivo izrazim, i dalje mi je to tesko vjerovati. a prave statistike mislim da ne znamo ni ti ni ja, pa ako ja lupam, postoji mogucnost da to radis i ti.




> cuj, da zivim negdje gdje je porod kod kuce normalna opcija, i da mi je tamo lijecnik rekao da nisam zena za takav porod, vjerojatno bi ga poslusala. vjerojatnost da bi mi ovdje bilo koji gin rekao da je to ok je priblizno jednaka nuli, to i sama uvidas
> 			
> 		
> 
> osim što me fascinira da bi odjednom povjerovala lječniku (kojeg inače bolji njonjac za tobom), fascinira me da ne vidiš nikakvu kontradiktornost u onome što izjavljuješ. pa naravno, da živiš negdje gdje je porod kod kuće normalna opcija da bi ti tamo lječnik možda i rekao da nisi zena za takav porod (sto jos uvijek ne znaci da bi ga ti morala poslušati, jer šta tebi ima tko govoriti!).
> 
> po čemu zaključuješ da bi ti itko s imalo zdrave pameti, sa znanjem medicine, a posebice hrvatskih prilika, sa znanjem pravne regulative, i s imalo savjesti trebao predložiti porod kod kuće u hrvatskoj ?!?!?! s babicom koju plaćaš na crno da ti pređe granicu u neko doba dana/noći kad ti odlučiš :?


da mi gin to kaze u zemlji u kojoj je kucni normalna stvar, poslusala bi ga jer bi pretpostavila da mi govori iz realnih, a ne logistickih razloga, sto mi je dovoljna razlika. mislim da mi, na temelju moje anamneze cak ni tamo ne bi rekao da sam "nepodobna" za kucni. kod nas bi mi po defaultu, bas zbog tog sto spominjes, rekao da je to mission imposible, plus sto bi vrlo vjerojatno mislio da sam pomahnitala, ne znam, manjina  :Smile: 

(moje iskustvo je da kolutaju ocima vec kad kazes da ne zelis brijanje i klizmu sto je dokazano nepotrebno i potencijalno stetno, a kamoli da se drznes radjati sama tj. bez doktora.)




> uzela sam u obzir one stvari koje sam vec negdje spomenula, pretpostavila na temelju toga i hrpe iscitanih knjiga itd. da nema sta da pode krivo, a ako slucajno pode bit ce tu babica da prepozna i odlucila se.
> 			
> 		
> 
> koja babica? ona koja ti je u zadnji tren uletila u kuću ?


da, ona. pretpostavljam da nesto nije bilo u redu da ne bi sve islo tako brzo i glatko. mozda sam u krivu.




> sta bi joj rekla? meni izgleda da ni plan poroda ni prisustvo druge osobe nisu garancija da ce stvar proci onako kako si je zena zamislila.. ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> rekla bih joj da pita recimo apricot ili ms. ivy kako su one postigle porod u bolnici na kojima je nazočio lječnik koji ih nije izmasakrirao.


ok, njima je bilo super. a sta bi rekla npr. meni, kojoj je ideal poroda bio upravo ovaj drugi koji sam imala, evo da hocu takav porod u bolnici? mislis da ima sanse da bi ga i dobila? ja nekako mislim da nema, ali zanima me sto ti mislis.

*primjetila sam da je tvoj zadnji post nekako zestok i da shvacas iz mog nacina pisanja kako ja mrzim i prezirem doktore, sto nije tocno, iako sam vjerojatno dala dosta mjesta zabuni.


znas sta me ustvari cudi. da ti kao recimo feministkinja mislis da zene mogu apsolutno sve same--osim roditi. ja gledam na porod kao na normalno fiziolosko stanje koje u velikoj vecini slucajeva zena moze cist fino obaviti i sama, a cini mi se da ti imas dijametralno suprotno misljenje, i bas me zanima zasto.

----------


## mikka

uf, kolki post  :shock: 

necu vise quotati  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kanga

> danas sam cula od frendice kako doktori citaju ovo sto pisemo, pa mi je palo na pamet, ako citaju, rade li nesto da se o njima pise bolje ili im je svejedno?


iskreno se nadam da citaju i onaj topik o mokrenju tijekom poroda i primjeni katetera. iako bi mozda korisnije bilo da ga procita netko iz Amnesty International.

----------


## mama courage

> znas sta me ustvari cudi. da ti kao recimo feministkinja mislis da zene mogu apsolutno sve same--osim roditi. ja gledam na porod kao na normalno fiziolosko stanje koje u velikoj vecini slucajeva zena moze cist fino obaviti i sama, a cini mi se da ti imas dijametralno suprotno misljenje, i bas me zanima zasto.


znaš, već se tjedan i više nakanjujem da ti odgovorim, al me ovaj dio svaki put tako izbaci iz cipela da onda odustanem. da ne bi bilo da sam žestoka - duboko udahnem i ooommmmmm. i preskočim temu.

otkud ti ideja da ja kao feministkinja mislim da žene mogu apsolutno sve same ?!  :? i otkud uvijek to (da ne psujem) izvlačenje mog feminističkog stava (najčešće pogrešno citiranog) u ovakvim temama ?! 

oommmmmmmmm..... 




> ja gledam na porod kao na normalno fiziolosko stanje koje u velikoj vecini slucajeva zena moze cist fino obaviti i sama, a cini mi se da ti imas dijametralno suprotno misljenje, i bas me zanima zasto.


pa da ga žena može tako fino i lako obaviti sama ne bi postojala potreba za doulama  :Razz:  




> ok, njima je bilo super. a sta bi rekla npr. meni, kojoj je ideal poroda bio upravo ovaj drugi koji sam imala,


yeah, right  :Rolling Eyes:  kao grom iz vedra neba te spičila ideja da želiš rađati baš na taj način.  

a da taj nije bio tako idealan kakav je bio? što bi onda ? tko je tebi uopće dao na neki način "potvrdu" (ne mislim pisanu) da se ti baš možeš ubrajati u te žene koje mogu rađati doma? ti sama sebi ?! neka s foruma ?! tko stručan ?! jel ta babica koja ti se na kraju konačno pojavila ?




> evo da hocu takav porod u bolnici? mislis da ima sanse da bi ga i dobila? ja nekako mislim da nema, ali zanima me sto ti mislis.


pitam se koliko si platila babicu koja ti je došla iz austrije ? jel si svjesna da je ona radila na crno kod tebe ? jesi svjesna da si time prekršila zakon republike hrvatske ? a pretpostavljam da je ujedno prekršila i zakon rep. austrije, jer sumnjam da je prijavila naknadu, sumnjam da njeno osiguranje zna da ona prakticira izvan zemlje, pitanje je jel ona uopće smije prakticirati izvan austrije ?!  :?  (da ne spominjem pravne posljedice sto se ovakve stvari pišu na forumu ove udruge i sto se ime i broj moba te babice "dila" preko pp-ova)

što bi bilo da je ta babica u nekoj procijeni pogriješila ? što bi bilo da ti je dijete na neki način ostalo hendikepirano cijeli život ? tko bi snosio troškove njegovog liječenja ?! hzzo ?!




> da mi gin to kaze u zemlji u kojoj je kucni normalna stvar, poslusala bi ga jer bi pretpostavila da mi govori iz realnih, a ne logistickih razloga, sto mi je dovoljna razlika. mislim da mi, na temelju moje anamneze cak ni tamo ne bi rekao da sam "nepodobna" za kucni. kod nas bi mi po defaultu, bas zbog tog sto spominjes, rekao da je to mission imposible, plus sto bi vrlo vjerojatno mislio da sam pomahnitala, ne znam, manjina


čuj mikka, ti živiš u f.u.cking hrvatskoj u kojoj jedan od razloga, itekako objektivnih - je ta us.rana logistika. sorry, ne znam po čemu je razlog koji je naveo tvoj suprug recimo tako blesav i nije vrijedan promišljanja, barem sekunde ?! jer si se ti baš zainatila da to bude porod kod kuće. 

i to je - mission impossible i to što imamo prilike pročitati samo o sretnim završecima, ne znači da nema komplikacija (o kojima se ne piše) i ne znači da kod jedne neće doći do belaja. al onda će naravno opet biti il lječnici krivi, il hitna koja je kasnila (gle čuda, a inače je točna u minutu!). nitko tad neće na ovom forumu napisati - da, ja sam pogriješila što sam to tako odlučila. što sam odlučila tek tad doći u porodilište, što sam odlučila prijevremeno otići iz bolnice. jer ja sam puna ženske snage! što nisam pristala na neke postupke, jer brijati groficu je tako štetno.  




> da, ona. pretpostavljam da nesto nije bilo u redu da ne bi sve islo tako brzo i glatko. mozda sam u krivu.


činjenica je da je ona uletila u zadnji tren. prije toga si mogla rađati na lusteru, ona to ne bi znala niti bi te mogla posavjetovati da to ne činiš. stoga, o čemu mi to ovdje pričamo ?! (s tim da se radi samo o stvarima koje si sama napisala u priči, a šta se to još može dogoditi il se događa a vi ne spominjete). osim ako žena nema rentgenske oči pa vidi iz austrije tvoj tijek poroda.




> ali i cinjenica--oni ce vrlo vjerojatno, nakon suosjecanja, to zaboraviti, pa nisam ja ni prva ni zadnja rodilja s traumama. a ja cu ostati zivjeti s tim. ne oni. zar ne?


to je potpuno nebitno, čak štetno, prilikom odlučivanja u datom trenu. u datom trenu je bitna stručnost i znanje, a ne subjektivni osjećaji.


i da se vratimo još jednom na početak priče. moj stav o porodu kod kuće ne znači ipso facto da su bolnički porodi u hr bajni, sigurniji, bolji i idealniji za ženu. problemi u bolnici se rješavaju po meni u bolnici (između ostalog i u ime žena poput naše drage danice, a ne samo za odabranu i načitanu elitu koja bi rađala u skladu sa mjesečevim mjenama), pa koliko god to zahtjevalo angažmana, a ne "bijegom" u dnevne sobe (mada, vidim da više ni četiri zida nisu više ideal kojem se može težiti). dapače, trebalo bi tu "dnevnu sobu" dovesti u bolnicu. 


p.s. znaj da sam izrazito raspoložena, kako god ti se činio ovaj post.   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> dapače, trebalo bi tu "dnevnu sobu" dovesti u bolnicu.


s ovim se slazem, i cijelo vrijeme to i spominjem, samo daj boze da se to jednom i dogodi--sudeci po prici s jucerasnjeg poroda jedne nase forumasice, ne da smo daleko od toga, nego nema nikakvih, ni najmanjih naznaka da ce se porod kod nas pretvoriti u normalan i intiman cin, a ne u "mesarenje". meni se osobno ne ide roditi negdje gdje ce se na mene u najmanju ruku netko izderavati, bili to doktori, sestre, cistacice, danice ili pitaj boga, a o drugim blagodatima hr rodilista mi se ne prica jer mi se dize zeludac, sto isto nije bas dobra uvertira u porod..

potreba za doulama je vise psihicka potpora, i ne moze se nikako usporediti s busenjima vodenjaka, nasilnim otvaranjem, vrijedanjem, nalijeganjem na trbuh (moja omiljena kategorija), epiziotomijama i ostalom silom intervencija koje, sigurna sam, ni jedna rodilja ne trazi (osim eventualno sadistica, ako takve postoje).

i tako. za*ebano je s tobom raspravljati iz vise razloga, jedan od njih je da si kolko sam skuzila pravnica pa ti je "u krvi" obracati paznju na stvari na koje ja ne obracam, a druga je da si vjerojatno odmornija od mene i da ti mozak bolje funkcionira  :Smile:  

za feminizam--sori, nisam prije nikad ni povlacila to pitanje, ostali mi u primozgu neki tvoji postovi pa sam nekaj krivo povezala. 




> yeah, right  kao grom iz vedra neba te spičila ideja da želiš rađati baš na taj način.


da si ikad procitala bilo koji moj post o prvom (bolnickom, induciranom) porodu, mislim da ne bi nikad ovo bas ovako napisala. malo bezobrazno.

zainatila sam se da bude porod kod kuce jer se to, nazalost, ispostavilo kao jedino mjesto gdje mogu dobiti porod kakav hocu. nije to ni meni tako idealno, imam osjecaj za taj eventualni rizik, ali bilo me daaaleko vise strah bolnice, njihovog zrvnja i mog urodeno/stecenog nedostatka borbenosti u zastupanju svojih prava. ok, sad sam jaca, znam kako to ide, za trece dijete cu mozda ici u bolnicu, ali sa suzavcem i oklagijom  :Grin:  

od 7 kucnih poroda za koje osobno znam iz prve ruke, na jednom stvari nisu isle nekim tokom pa je porod dovrsen u bolnici carskim, plus jos dva koja su zavrsena u bolnici kad se doslo doslovno u 5 do 12. nije neka statistika, ali opet.. znaci 9 poroda, 8 prirodnih i jedan carski (koji mozda ne bi bio carski da se mama osjecala manje promatranom i na neki nacin manipuliranom).

brijati groficcu nije stetno, ali valjda dozvoljavas da je nekim zenama to grubo (pogotovo ako je dokazano nepotrebno) zadiranje u intimu. inace bi svi mogli siriti noge na trgu republike, jel.

na ovo za stucnost i znanje bi najradije okrenula ocima iako si u pravu. naravno da je to vazno, i presudno, ali ne bi nikom valjda pala kruna s glave da postuju zenine zelje u porodu. nek su oni tu ako nesto pode po zlu, ali neka me u meduvremenu *ne diraju*, jer ja to ne zelim. zar je to takav problem? ili stvarno mislis da oni bolje znaju "radati" tj "poradati" bolje od nas?!

naravno da si izrazito raspolozena, i bas si bila zgodna na mlijecnoj konferenciji, ali sam se nekako sramila da dodem da se upoznamo.

----------


## Zorana

Pa samo to sto je pravnica je razlog da dvaput promislis prije nego se upustis s njom u raspravu. Vidis da je zena u stanju sama sa sobom se posvadjati.  :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... komp mi se smrzo i progutao mi je post. 
nemam snage za novi /na vašu sreću/

osim što bih htjela skrenuti pažnju na jednu stvarčicu, a o kojoj smo razgovarale vezano upravo za neugodno iskustvo koje je doživjela forumašica koja je jučer rađala...

umjesto da trabunjamo o prirodnom pravu žena blablabla... uhvatimo državu za jajca, kad ih već nudi na pladnju... nisam se do sada bavila ovom problematikom (možda vi i jeste), al jedan pogled u ustav mi je već bio dovoljan. 




> USTAV RH
> 
> Članak 62.
> 
> *Država štiti materinstvo*, djecu i mladež te stvara socijalne, kulturne, odgojne, materijalne i druge uvjete *kojima se promiče ostvarivanje prava na dostojan život*.
> 
> Članak 63.
> 
> Roditelji su dužni odgajati, uzdržavati i školovati djecu te imaju pravo i slobodu da samostalno odlučuju o odgoju djece.
> ...


ljepota ovih odredbi je da nisu samo podsjetnik da se država ne smije uplićati u naša prava (osim pod izvjesnim uvjetima), nego ove odredbe izričito zahtjevaju od države aktivnost - "država štiti" znači donosi pozitivne zakone da promovira materinstvo. aha, a gdje su ti zakoni ?! 




> ne da smo daleko od toga, nego nema nikakvih, ni najmanjih naznaka da ce se porod kod nas pretvoriti u normalan i intiman cin, a ne u "mesarenje


koliko toga je udruga svojim radom promjenila il uspjela spriječiti, koliko je pomaka na bolje u ovih nekoliko godina... zašto ne bi i u ovom segmentu bilo isto ?! nema razloga za toliki pesimizam.   :Smile:  samo osim entuzijazma i želje za aktivizmom potrebno je znanje i malo diplomacije.

a sad odoh gledati seinfeld.

p.s. poslušaj zoranu.

----------


## mama courage

dodatak...
vidim na portalu da postoji hrpa zakona, smjernica, pravilnika. već navedenih i lijepo posloženih. ako su ažurirani više vam i ne treba.   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

mikka, meni se jako svida kako tvoj mozak funkcionira   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Je, je, dobar joj je mozak.  :Grin:   :Razz:   :Love:

----------


## Kanga

Ok - ima ona i dobro srce   :Heart:  

A sigurno je i zgodna  8)   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

*mc*, vidim da ne citas moje postove  :Razz:  

nebrojeno sam puta ponovila i citirala zakon o zastiti prava pacijenata. isto tako ponovila da SVAKI pacijent ima pravo odbiti intervenciju, ima pravo odbiti lijecnika i traziti drugog u smjeni, sve dok nije pitanje zivota i smrti. da je to nase zakonom potvrdjeno pravo i da se smijemo i trebamo zaliti kad nam je to pravo prekrseno (a cesce je nego nije).

pa i na ovom topicu, samo x stranica prije.   :Wink:  

plus one price o bianco papirima na ulazu u rodilista (kojim rodilja prepusta cijelu odgovornost i odlucivanje lijecnicima), koji su protuzakoniti i nemaju nikakvu pravnu vrijednost, a uredno se potpisuju i njima se uredno oduzima svako rodiljino pravo na donosenje odluka. pisali smo rodilistima upite da li koriste te bianco papire - neki su odgovorili, rekli ne. drugi nisu odgovorili. ali vecina rodilista to i dalje radi.
vise o tome ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=136&Show=2381

*kanga*, ako te zanima kako mikka izgleda, imas na njenoj prici s poroda link na clanak u vecernjaku. bas je bila zgodna s keckicama  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> mikka, meni se jako svida kako tvoj mozak funkcionira


pa kad ste ot, moram i ja dodati. da se bira najiskrenija forumašica ovog foruma, ja odmah glasam za mikku.   :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

ooo, to definitivno. sjetimo se samo onog khm topica  :Grin:  

ali molim da se sad ovo ne pretvori u glasanje za najiskreniju forumasicu  :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

felix, sve pet   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

znala sam da ću se navuć na ovaj topik   :Rolling Eyes:  

zlo mi je od čačkanja po tim carskim rezovima kao da su najvažnija stvar u problematici rađanja u hrvata.

mene zanima, jesam li manje roda jer sam dva put rodila na carski
i jesam li manje žena jer ne mogu rodit vaginalno?

baš me zanima.

----------


## piplica

> Ok - ima ona i dobro srce   
> 
> A sigurno je i zgodna  8)



Je...  :Wink:

----------


## Kanga

> kanga, ako te zanima kako mikka izgleda, imas na njenoj prici s poroda link na clanak u vecernjaku. bas je bila zgodna s keckicama


komplimentirala sam ja vec te kikice, a i zgled opcenito    :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> znala sam da ću se navuć na ovaj topik   
> 
> zlo mi je od čačkanja po tim carskim rezovima kao da su najvažnija stvar u problematici rađanja u hrvata.
> 
> mene zanima, jesam li manje roda jer sam dva put rodila na carski
> i jesam li manje žena jer ne mogu rodit vaginalno?
> 
> baš me zanima.


meni je tiwi tako beskrajno zao sto uopce o tome razmisljas  :Sad:   :Love:  

ove teme se vrte bez kraja i konca i tako ce biti i dalje, jer su kontroverzne a stajalista se tesko mijenjaju. kao i teme o neuspjehu u dojenju, o abortusu, i sl. nema tu spasa. i meni je vec zlo od takvih tema, jer nista konstruktivno ne donose, samo prepucavanja i lose osjecaje, to sam vec par puta rekla, ali opet se vracam iako bih te topice najradije stavila na ignore listu...

jednako si roda kao i sve ostale rode. jednako si zena, neovisno kako si rodila. jednako si majka, neovisno kako si rodila. ni u primozgu mi nije, kao ni nijednoj drugoj curi s poroda, da bi to bilo i 0,000001% diskutabilno.  :Heart:  

beskrajno mi je zao i sto mislis da nisi sposobna roditi vaginalno   :Sad:  tvoja dva poroda to ne dokazuju. dokazuju samo to da je tesko opustiti se, prepustiti i roditi onako kako je to priroda zamislila, u nasim uvjetima. nekim zenama je lto akse, nekima je teze jer su senzibilnije i osjetljivije na okolinu i njene suptilne intervencije i negativne poruke i ocekivanja. da si imala zaista savrsene uvjete, da si bila zaista neometana, i da si tada ipak zavrsila na carskom, to bi bio dokaz da eto stvarno nije islo, boze moj, dogadja se!

ali sto je tu je, zivot ide dalje, tvoji porodi su jednako vrijedni i jednako posebni kao bilo ciji drugi, jer si njima donijela na svijet dva prekrasna i jedinstvena bica  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Tiwi, ma kako to uopće možeš reći, pa ti si jedan od mojih maminskih uzora s "berbe" Proljetnice 2008   :Love: .

MC je prava pravnica, baš onakve kakve ih ja najnajnajvolim - takva je i moja šefica i moj bivši šef odvjetnik itd. Odmah - protuzakonito je i sl., oštro i u glavu   :Love:  . Jest, to je točno, ali to je forma, i pravo se često zapetlja u tehnikalije, a mikkina priča otvara bit stvari (ono pravo-pravda razlika), po meni, a to je kako se žena može osjećati u porodu, na način bolnice i na kućni način i zašto se odlučila kako se odlučila. Kako je to meni prvi put da uopće promišljam porod (meni je ortoped u 12-toj godini odmah rekao porod carskim, tako da je meni prirodno vaginalno rađanje bilo tema o kojoj ne razmišljam, jednako kao niti o letovima u svemir, bar ne na neki konkretan način). Doduše, da nešto ne štima u odjelima babinjača u hr. bolnicama govori mi i moj osjećaj di mi je to najgore bolničko iskustvo (a imala operacijaaa i svega ihajhaj). Ti odjeli su jednostavno preopterećeni, a možda je ova diverzifikacija poroda u kućama, doma uz asistenciju itd.. način njihovog rasterećnja di će se i one koje rađaju u bolnici osjećat bolje i bit će situacija everybody wins (naravno, nemam pojma osim onoga što čitam na forumu kako je to vani, pa je moguće da sam naivno "zabrijala").

Mikka, kapa dolje za mirnu narav i spuštanje lopte na sukus stvari, ja sam već mislila sad će bit žestoki svađe i gotovo odustala od praćenja topica, ali ti razložno i kontinuirano pričaš svoju priču i ja ne mogu, a da ti se ne divim i ne poštujem  :Heart: . 

Opet, ja jako ne volim patroniziranja either way - bilo ono na što mi se diže kosa na glavi - vjeruj svojoj ženskoj snazi, za tebe je najbolje ovo ili ono, carski "buuu", bilo doktorsko - to i to morate, no discussion. Imam i ja, demit, opet svoj neki isto rezon (ili, ako je razumljivije forumskoj ekipi, prevest ću to u "unutarnji glas"). Zato po meni ne treba bit isključiv i tu je taj prostor za izbor, a istina, ako je ima, je uvijek u sredini. Ono što je meni važno je da se ljudi odlučuju na temelju informacija bez da ih se štedi infaća o komplikacijama (u stliu - zbog osnaživanja bolje ne strašit i sl.). To me nervira i od doktora i od foruma. Vidim da je mikkin mentalni put bio sličan mome za carski - toliko i toliko prirodnih, tako i tako. Tj. ideš u opciju A, B i C i svjestan si rizika (normalno, uvijek se nadaš najboljemu) koji se preuzima.

----------


## Tiwi

je je, sve to super zvuči ovak na ekranu.

ali Felix ja eto još nisam stavila priču s Ianova rođenja iz par razloga, jedan je to što ja recimo u sebi znam da ne mogu rodit vaginalno. bar ne takvu veliku bebu. ja sam ta koja je odrađivala trudove, ja sam ta koja se vješala Maji oko vrata, ja sam ta koja je osjećala kako Ian u onom žestokom trudu kad misliš da ćeš puknut i ne možeš uopće više ide gore dolje i nikako da krene tamo gdje treba, ja sam ta koja je u sebi molila puna dva sata da mi ako treba pukne neki ligament i vizualizirala u trudovima kako se zdjelica otvara poput nekog portala - i ja sam ta koja je pred kraj znala da ne ide. Ja sam ta koja ne podnosi zvuk ctg-a jer onaj polagani tuu ... tuuum  mi dan danas tjera kožu da se naježi. 

puno se ljudi sprda s tim ctg-om, mnogi su uvjereni kako ta sprava ne služi ničemu a ja recimo mislim da mi je ta sprava i prvi put i drugi put dala znak kad je dosta isprobavanja. 

nisam imala idealne uvjete ali niš u životu ionako nije idealno i ja za tim ni ne žudim. imala sam poprilično dobre uvjete, ja bih čak rekla odlične, primalja i ginekologica su stajale ispred sobe, svjetla smo si prigušile, maja je bila sa mnom, dva "uleta" su mi čak dobro došla jer sam malo šašava pa su me nasmijali a i ne bih rekla da me nešto u cijelom tom mom porodu izbacilo iz okej filinga. 

pustila sam se pred kraj, kad sam već znala kako će završiti. 

i još uvijek ne mislim da sam bila u nekim drugim uvjetima da bi bilo drugačije. 

ja sam prilično naklonjena prirodnom porodu (ne podnosim intervencije, niti upravljanje ljudima i patroniziranje), podržavam pravo na izbor (u kompletnom smislu) ali ja nemam problem s tim što ne mogu roditi vaginalno. drago mi je da sam rađala u ova vremena kad su mi gin. opst.  mogli spasiti život. 

ako se ipak usudim ponovno biti trudna i imati opet jednog malog slatkog gnjavatora coosleepera, koji će me još godinama gnjavuckati noću i danju, sigurna sam da ću ići na elektivni carski. i odabrat ću si i gin.opst. i datum   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ali ja nemam problem s tim što ne mogu roditi vaginalno. drago mi je da sam rađala u ova vremena kad su mi gin. opst.  mogli spasiti život.


Ni ja, tj. i ja  :D. Ali uvažavam da ima onih koji silno žele drugačije. Ali, ne dam niti svoju silinu želje da to bude onako kako ja mislim, na temelju različitih mišljenja i informacija (kao i žene koje su iščitavale o prirodnome), da je za mene najsigurnije. Niti ja nisam stavljala svoju priču zato što je sukus priče borba za elektivni carski koji je meni bio super - a mislim da bi bilo puno onih tapkajućih komentara (kad nije išlo prirodno imala si indikaciju- u stilu "nije gol nego stativa") ili komentara - a zašto niste ovo, objasni mi indikaciju i sl. pravdanja moga (kad se krenulo u rasprave o porodu A. Sršen) - pa mi se nije dalo - jer meni je to bio glori aleluja osjećaj, a mislim da mu dobar dio recepcije ne bi bila baš naklonjen ili ne bi bio ono Oda radosti, nego mlak. A nisam baš toliko literarno obdarena da dam jednu wow priču koja bi naišla samo na  :D.

----------


## Felix

tiwi, pa onda je sve ok  :Smile:  

drago mi je da si mirna sama sa sobom. to je bitno. potpuno mi je jasno da bi za treci porod izabrala elektivni carski - pa imas medicinsku indikaciju (dva prethodna carska).   :Smile:  

slazem se da je cesto besmisleno analizirati i detaljizirati tudje price s poroda, jer nit smo bili tamo nit znamo sto se tocno dogodilo.

----------


## leonisa

Tiwi  :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

tnx   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

konačno sam se oporavila od psihičkog šoka kad mi je zadnji post pojelo, pa bih kratko samo htjela mikki odgovoriti...




> tako. za*ebano je s tobom raspravljati iz vise razloga, jedan od njih je da si kolko sam skuzila pravnica pa ti je "u krvi" obracati paznju na stvari na koje ja ne obracam, a druga je da si vjerojatno odmornija od mene i da ti mozak bolje funkcionira


a što misliš kako bi tek tekao naš razgovor da znam uistinu sve pojedinosti tvog poroda, ili bilo čijeg drugog kod kuće ili u bolnici, a ne uvijek "idealiziranu verziju" i samo onoliko koliko je dozvoljeno za širu javnost, da možemo otvoreno razgovarati, a ne uvijeno u rukavice... nevermind, nije mi uopće namjera tu konkretno tebe sjeckati do iznemoglosti, niti se prepucavati s tobom, niti tvoj primjer poroda kod kuće na bilo koji način obezvrijediti. no, istina ostaje, da ti najbolje znaš koliko si tim riskirala, bilo uopćeno il u konkretnim minutama (dok si čekala babicu "da ti predloži položaj") i koliko toga što teoretski divno zvuči (babica će već reći kad nešto ne valja), u praksi može izgledati potpuno drugačije (babica zapela na bregani).




> znaci 9 poroda, 8 prirodnih i jedan carski (koji mozda ne bi bio carski da se mama osjecala manje promatranom i na neki nacin manipuliranom).


ma naravno, uvijek je u drugima problem.  :Rolling Eyes:  pa to je nekih 10% poroda koji završe na carskom ?!  :? (nadam se da me maria neće sad ubiti)




> zar je to takav problem? ili stvarno mislis da oni bolje znaju "radati" tj "poradati" bolje od nas?!


"oni" sigurno znaju bolje što se to u našem tijelu zbiva što mi osjetimo, što na što utiče i sve ono što se inače uči u svim tim godinama studija (pa na kraju krajeva i ti si iz nekog razloga isčitala neke knjige, da saznaš... nešto valjda ipak ima u tim spisima). to ne znači da rodilja iz tog procesa treba biti isključena /dapače/, niti da je njihovo znanje opravdanje da se sa nepoštovanjem odnose prema rodilji, posebice neznalici. njene želje se trebaju poštovati (koliko situacija dozvoljava), al mislim da uglavnom njene potrebe "oni" (alieni   :Laughing:  ) bolje znaju nego ona sama. u velikoj večini slučajeva. što opet ne znači da nema potrebe za humanizacijom porodilišta. kao što mogu vidjeti iz silnih postova (koje su naravno uvijek pisane iz jednog kuta gledanja), s nekolicinom konkretnih promjena bi se ti uslovi dosta poboljšali, stoga mi je žao što se to ne dogodi, između ostalog i zbog žena poput naše danice   :Grin:  a i što bi time ova euforija oko poroda kod kuće malo splasnula. il što bi njemci rekli, ne bi naišla na plodno tlo...

ostajem pri svom mišljenju (pitanje izbora ne postavljam, izbor kao takav će pretpostavljam uskoro postojati), dakako sretna što su svi ti porodi kod kuće, barem do sada, završili sretno i na opće veselje involviranih.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Ni u kom slucaju ne mislim da bi ideja oko kucnih poroda splasnula sve dok se odredjenom broju zena (ma kako malen bio taj broj) zakonski ta opcija ne bi omogucila. Osim toga, ja tu euforiju ne vidim nigdje osim po ponekom forumu medju nekolicinom zena. Da ne govorim kako se rijetko moze uzivo upoznati zene kojima je to prihvatljiva opcija. (znaci, broj euforicnih bi ostao jednak ili priblizno jednak)
Ti spocitavas mikki da pise idealiziranu verziju i uvijeno u rukavice, divno zvucanje u teoriji itd. a onda s druge strane spominjes nekakve pretjerane izraze tipa euforija oko kucnih poroda i sl. Znaci, kad ti pretjerujes onda je ok? ILi to ide u rok (odvjetnicke) sluzbe?  :Razz:

----------


## mikka

cure, hvala na komplimentima   :Kiss:  

mc, ono iz price su uglavnom svi detalji s moje price, mozda je izostavljeno par sitnica kojih se nisam sjetila kad sam pisala. meni je ustvari pasalo to sto nema primalje, jer ipak je ona nepoznata zena i bolje sam se osjecala medu svojima. ta neka "potreba" za njenim prisustvom je nastupila kod izlaska bebe jer sam se malo uplasila te siline svega, ali ne sumnjam da bi se snasla i da je ona dosla jos kasnije. u principu mi je najvise trebala za pregled posteljice (ne znam kako izgleda) i da mi da rhogam, jer se uzasavam igle :brrr:

voljela bi u doglednoj buducnosti imati jos djece, a muka mi dode kad pomislim na logistiku. izbor mi se svodi sve na neke neprihvatljive varijante--nase bolnice, u koje bi morala ici sa strahom hocu li pogoditi nekog nabrijanog, boriti se sa sistemom, eventualno ostati bez pratnje.., ici u neku kucu za porode ili rodiliste vani--to mi se ne da, ostati doma i pokusavati "srediti" babicu ilegalku mi se takoder vise ne da. kakve mi opcije ostaju? da se suzdrzim od radanja slijedecih desetak godina, naprimjer  :Grin:  mozda moja djeca dobiju bracu ili sestre kad im mama ude u pedesete

----------


## pomikaki

> voljela bi u doglednoj buducnosti imati jos djece, a muka mi dode kad pomislim na logistiku. izbor mi se svodi sve na neke neprihvatljive varijante--nase bolnice, u koje bi morala ici sa strahom hocu li pogoditi nekog nabrijanog, boriti se sa sistemom, eventualno ostati bez pratnje.., ici u neku kucu za porode ili rodiliste vani--to mi se ne da, ostati doma i pokusavati "srediti" babicu ilegalku mi se takoder vise ne da. kakve mi opcije ostaju? da se suzdrzim od radanja slijedecih desetak godina, naprimjer  mozda moja djeca dobiju bracu ili sestre kad im mama ude u pedesete


moja se razmišljanja također kreću sličnim putima.
MC, kažeš 


> što opet ne znači da nema potrebe za humanizacijom porodilišta. kao što mogu vidjeti iz silnih postova (koje su naravno uvijek pisane iz jednog kuta gledanja), s nekolicinom konkretnih promjena bi se ti uslovi dosta poboljšali, stoga mi je žao što se to ne dogodi...


...slažem se, ali što da radim u međuvremenu? Jer izgleda da je za te neke minimalne promjene potrebno koje desetljeće, samo zbog bahatosti nekih ljudi i inertnosti sustava. Gdje da rađamo dok se nekoliko konkretnih promjena ne dogode? Ja sam baš ogorčena što je potrebno toliko malo, čini mi se da bi uz malo volje te promjene mogle nastupiti odmah sutra, a iz nekog razloga neprestano traje status quo.

----------


## Felix

> pa to je nekih 10% poroda koji završe na carskom ?!


u cemu je problem? je li itko od nas rekao da svaki svakcati porod moze i mora zavrsiti (u idealnim uvjetima) potpuno prirodno i bez komplikacija? ako to mislis, onda stvarno ne citas moje i juanitine postove :/ 10% carskih je postotak koji preporuca, kao gornju granicu, i who, i odlican je u odnosu na cca 20% koliko je kod nas, 35% koliko je u usa i italiji...
a primijeti da u ostalih 90% nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija, cak niti pucanja medjice. koliki su postoci u bolnicama necu ni pisati. a radi se o neidealnim uvjetima poroda kod kuce.

a zasto se *nikad* necemo naci niti razumjeti je ovo:



> *"oni" sigurno znaju bolje što se to u našem tijelu zbiva što mi osjetimo*, što na što utiče i sve ono što se inače uči u svim tim godinama studija (pa na kraju krajeva i ti si iz nekog razloga isčitala neke knjige, da saznaš... nešto valjda ipak ima u tim spisima). *to ne znači da rodilja iz tog procesa treba biti isključena* /dapače/, niti da je njihovo znanje opravdanje da se sa nepoštovanjem odnose prema rodilji, posebice neznalici. njene želje se trebaju poštovati (koliko situacija dozvoljava), al mislim da *uglavnom njene potrebe "oni" (alieni  ) bolje znaju nego ona sama.* u velikoj večini slučajeva.


ovo je toliko daleko od mog razmisljanja da me prakticki vrijedja. oni da znaju bolje sto se u meni dogadja? koliko me boli trud i da li se bebica spustila? :? zahvaljujem na komentaru da rodilja ipak ne treba biti iskljucena iz toga. kako sirokogrudno... 

moje skromno misljenje je da *ne postoji humanizacija odnosa dok god postoji ovakav nacin razmisljanja*. dok god se smatra da 'bogovi u bijelom' jedini znaju ispravno. jer tada drze monopol, i drze rodilju u saci (kako to i biva u rodilistima), jer na svaku njenu zelju komotno mogu odgovoriti ( i odgovaraju, makar trazila casu vode): zar zelite ubiti svoju bebu?...

ja ne znam kuzis, odnosno mozes li skuziti, a pravis se da ne, ili zaista ne mozes skuziti, da nisu sve zene kao ti. da ima zena koje misle drugacije i misle da imaju pravo na porod kakav ti ne bi zeljela ni u snu, a za takav porod imaju iza sebe znanost i medicinu, doduse medicinu 21. stoljeca, a ne 20.tog, u kojoj je zapela hrvatska.

sorry malo sam nabrijana... ali ni ti ne pises u rukavicama pa tako i odgovaram. bolje da se maknem od ovog topica, sve bitno je odavno receno, ostaje samo prozvakavanje, vadjenje rijeci iz konteksta i sl.

----------


## mama courage

felix, potpuno si pogrešno razumjela moje postove.

prvo za postotke, samo pitam. i uopće mi nije sporno 10%, koliko znam takav je negdje i postotak u zapadnim zemljama (ne za carski, al da kućni završe u bolnici). samo primjećujem.




> ovo je toliko daleko od mog razmisljanja da me prakticki vrijedja.


 :? a ti si kao jedinica mjere ovdje ?! svako odstupanje od tvog načina mišljenja je vrijeđanje ?! nitko drugi ne smije imati drugačije mišljenje?! 




> oni da znaju bolje sto se u meni dogadja? koliko me boli trud i da li se bebica spustila?


jesam li ja to rekla ?! da znaju koliko boli trud ?! evo ti primjer ronin, ona nije znala što znači i na koji način puca maternica, a (ako se ne varam) osjetila je nešto, al nije mogla znati što je to. jel ona time nije žena ?!? 

doktorima se spočitava što su je ostavili samu, a ujedno se traži da se ženu ostavi samu, da rađa sama.  :? 




> ja ne znam kuzis, odnosno mozes li skuziti, a pravis se da ne, ili zaista ne mozes skuziti, da nisu sve zene kao ti. da ima zena koje misle drugacije i misle da imaju pravo na porod kakav ti ne bi zeljela ni u snu, a za takav porod imaju iza sebe znanost i medicinu, doduse medicinu 21. stoljeca, a ne 20.tog, u kojoj je zapela hrvatska.


ne svu znanost i svu medicinu! i sigurno ne, ako se radi o porodu kod kuće u hrvatskoj, koja je, svidjelo se to tebi ili ne, kao zemlja u 20. stoljeću. jedno su želje i maštanja, jedno realnost. 

već sam ti rekla, nisam ničiji glasnogovornik, niti išta imam od ovih rasprava. iznosim svoje mišljenje. 

samo bih voljela malo više kritičnosti na ovu temu, na pojedine izjave istomišljenika. jer neke izjave ni pas s maslom ne bi pojeo. lako je mene kvotati i vrijeđati se, no bez brige, ja nisam ama nikakav bitan faktor u hrvatskoj, nit će mojom zaslugom neka roditi u kući nit u bolnici, nit ću ikoga nositi na duši. 




> Ti spocitavas mikki da pise idealiziranu verziju i uvijeno u rukavice, divno zvucanje u teoriji itd. a onda s druge strane spominjes nekakve pretjerane izraze tipa euforija oko kucnih poroda i sl. Znaci, kad ti pretjerujes onda je ok? ILi to ide u rok (odvjetnicke) sluzbe?


ne spočitavam ja to samo mikki, nego svima  :Razz:  naravno da postoji razlika između priča s poroda (gdje je dozvoljena izvjesna "umjetnička sloboda") i onoga što pišemo na topicima poput ovih (gdje bi trebali biti objektivni koliko je to moguće, a ujedno je prilično nemoguće jer se tiče osobnih iskustava).

a saznanje da (skoro pa) nema te rode koja se ne oduševljava porodom kod kuće (ja je ne upoznah) nasuprot velikoj, velikoj većini koja očijuka s tim, donekle opravdava izraz "euforija" ili ne ?! 




> meni je ustvari pasalo to sto nema primalje, jer ipak je ona nepoznata zena


nemoj se ljutiti, a možda je i do mene, al tvoje izjave su meni potpuno kontradiktorne. 

nekoliko postova gore veliš:"uzela sam u obzir one stvari koje sam vec negdje spomenula, pretpostavila na temelju toga i hrpe iscitanih knjiga itd. da nema sta da pode krivo, a ako slucajno pode bit ce tu babica da prepozna i odlucila se."

pod uvjetom da je babica u tvom domu, sad izjavljuješ da se ipak radi o nepoznatoj ženi.  :? ti znači svoj život i život svog djeteta stavljaš u ruke nepoznate žene (il barem jako malo poznate), istovremeno ginekologu kojem imaš (ako sam dobro shvatila koliko toliko povjerenje) prešućuješ svoju zamisao. koliko sam shvatila iz tvog odgovora, tj. ne-odgovora, ti si za sebe sama odlučila da spadaš u niskorizičnu trudnoću ?! i to je kao odgovoran izbor ?!   :Rolling Eyes:  




> da se suzdrzim od radanja slijedecih desetak godina, naprimjer


pa rodi neasistirano.




> Gdje da rađamo dok se nekoliko konkretnih promjena ne dogode?


ma, pomikaki, bujrum, rađajte vi doma. misliš da ću te lancima vezati za bolnički krevet ?!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Deaedi

Nemem vremena da se ukljucim u raspravu, ali moram potpisati mc. Slazem se sa svim argumentima koje je iznjela.

----------


## Jenz

svatko ima pravo na svoj izbor i u skladu s tim izborom i sa svojom savjesti će i postupiti, to je sigurno 

čitam već danima ovaj topic i moram priznati da se u potpunosti slažem sa mamom courage i primjećujem da se njeni postovi uglavnom, velim uglavnom, baš ne čitaju s razumijevanjem

----------


## pomikaki

> Gdje da rađamo dok se nekoliko konkretnih promjena ne dogode?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma, pomikaki, bujrum, rađajte vi doma. misliš da ću te lancima vezati za bolnički krevet ?!


ne kužiš što želim reći, ili ne želiš shvatiti... ja želim roditi uz nadzor stručne osobe, a da poslije ne plačem od muke kad se toga sjetim. Želim samo human pristup. 
Znam da nisi ti zadužena da mi to osiguraš, ali shvati moje ogorčenje na situaciju gdje mi doktor nakon samo 2h u rađaoni buši vodenjak usprkos tome što ja govorim ne? Bez ikakvog obrazloženja, bez ijedne riječi? (da opet spomenem da je uslijedilo nemilo nalijeganje na trbuh i šavovi od kojih sam se oporavljala 2 mj) Zašto, čemu? Mislim da to nije ok, i da ne treba nikakvih ulaganja da se takve stvari promjene. Riječ je samo o osnovnoj humanosti.

----------


## Kanga

> čitam već danima ovaj topic i moram priznati da se u potpunosti slažem sa mamom courage i primjećujem da se njeni postovi uglavnom, velim uglavnom, baš ne čitaju s razumijevanjem


da te demantiram   :Grin:  : s razumijevanjem citam postove mc, ali ne ukljucujem se u raspravu jer je potpisati ne mogu (ni iz daleka), a demantirati njezine stavove ne zelim (zena ima pravo misliti sto zeli, i ponoviti to koliko god puta nalazi potrebnim). 


htjela bih samo poslati  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  *tiwi*, dirnuli su me njezini postovi i zao mi je sto ona i *ina33* imaju dojam da bi netko njihove porode dozivio manje vrijednim i lijepim nego bilo koji drugi porod. ljepota poroda izvire iz zene i njezinog duhovnog stanja, a ne mjesta ili nacina radanja. u skladu s tim, cure, i ono malo sto ste napisale na ovom topiku, meni je bilo   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ...

----------


## Felix

meni je zao - ali cini se da nema pomoci - sto ovakve rasprave samo guraju i jedne i druge u suprotne ekstreme. :/ 

mozda bi nam pomogao moderator.

jer i dalje sam uvjerena da su nam stavovi zapravo puno puno blizi nego sto ovako ispada. nit ja mislim da je najbolje da radjamo same bez icije pomoci, nit vjerujem da mc misli da je 'situacija u nasim rodilistima sasvim ok, a ako nekome nije sama si je kriva'. a vjerujem da ponekad tako ispada, odnosno tako shvati suprotna strana koja cita.

pa kao sto mene iznervira nesto sto napise mc, tako vjerujem da i suprotnu stranu iznervira ono sto ja napisem. ispricavam se ako sam nekoga uvrijedila ili povrijedila svojim postovima.

porod je vrlo intimna i kompleksna tema i tesko se odvojiti od vlastitih iskustava, strahova i predrasuda. zato puno stvari shvacamo osobno, iako tako nije zeljeno.

eto, mene osobno je povrijedilo to sto si napisala. tocka. nije stvar u tebi, nego je u meni. smijes imati drugacije misljenje, naravno.

nitko ne trazi da se zenu ostavi samu da radja. nego da joj se pusti bliska osoba, a intervencije svedu na najmanju mjeru. kod ronin je bila potpuno drugacija prica. nisam referirala na slucajeve kao sto je ona, za koje je normalno da budu u bolnici i pod nadzorom (i to ne tehnologije, nego zivih ljudi, a i koja bliska osoba bi dobro dosla), nego za slucajeve kojih je ovdje 90%, a to je da se zenama buse vodenjaci, daje drip i reze bez pitanja i bez objasnjenja, sve u stilu 'MI znamo sto tebi treba, zenice, TI nemas pojma'. 

nigdje ne opravdavam porod kod kuce u hrvatskoj, nesavrsen kakav je, niti zelim reci da bi zene trebale masovno hrliti u tako nesto. to sto je eto par roda ili rodinih forumasica rodilo kod kuce ili mozda planira, mozda u idelanim uvjetima u snovima a mozda u neidealnim uvjetima u hr, je kap u moru prema ostalim zenama koje imaju uniformno isti stav kao ti. 

molim te da vise ne seciras mikkin porod. mislim da stvarno nije fer prema njoj. iznijela je sve, i svoje osjecaje, i dvojbe, i strahove,   :Heart:  a ti i dalje tvrdis da nesto prikazuje idealnije nego sto je bilo, mozda i da nesto skriva, pa seciras njene kontradiktorne izjave. naravno da su kontradiktorne. jer su osjecaji. posebno u porodu (kad ga analiziras), u glavi nam se roji hrpa osjecaja, misli, ovog onog.. sto je tu cudno? to je normalno i ljudski.

----------


## mama courage

felix  




> jer i dalje sam uvjerena da su nam stavovi zapravo puno puno blizi nego sto ovako ispada


i ja isto.  :Love:  

bez brige, ne mislim više prozivati mikku. mada moram reći da tvoja molba nije fer. na ovaj način se svaka argumentirana rasprava može ugušiti u korijenu, jer ovdje se ne raspravlja ad rem, nego svatko unosi svoj životni izbor kao argumentaciju, pa onda neistomišljenici ili kritičari htjeli - ne htjeli - moraju argumentirati ad hominem.  :/ mene jako smeta - upravo na forumu koji slovi kao edukativni - kad se jedno piše teoretski, dok te (čak) vlastiti život u praksi demantira, pa se to ne osjeća ni potrebu spomenuti il napisati negdje kao također jedno saznanje vrijedno čitanja (koliko god time priznale vlastite greške). ionako nastojim ostati dosljedna svojih stavova, a ujedno ne povrijediti nečije osjećaje, pa koliko god se nekima ne činilo, hodam po jajima dok pišem na ovakvim osjetljivim temama.

neću se više javljati na ovaj topic, jer između ostalog je sve ionako rečeno, sa svih strana. al i dalje smatram da nije fer.




> ali ne ukljucujem se u raspravu jer je potpisati ne mogu (ni iz daleka), a demantirati njezine stavove ne zelim (zena ima pravo misliti sto zeli, i ponoviti to koliko god puta nalazi potrebnim).


nisam jedina forumašica na ovom topicu.




> dirnuli su me njezini postovi i zao mi je sto ona i ina33 imaju dojam da bi netko njihove porode dozivio manje vrijednim i lijepim nego bilo koji drugi porod


jesi se zapitala i otkud im taj dojam ?

----------


## Felix

kuzim te to za mikku, okvirno se slazem, ali zaista mislim da smo poceli previse secirati njene osjecaje i da je vise nefer prema njoj nego sto je nefer prestati s tim.

----------


## mama courage

sve pet.   :Smile:  

(mislila sam inače i načelno)

----------


## Felix

sto volim kad se ovako lijepo slazemo  :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

MC, meni je drago da ti iznosis svoja razmisljanja na ovom topiku (i zao sto se ne javlja vise tvojih istomisljenica), bez obzira na to sto se ne mogu sloziti s nekim tvojim premisama. Mislim da je ovaj forum (a da ne pricam o svijetu opcenito) dovoljno velik da udomi i one koji dijeli tvoje stavove o porodu i one druge. No hard feelings. Slazem se da je rasprava odlutala iz domene argumentacije (tesko ju je zapravo tamo i drzati na ovako osobnom terenu) i dobrim dijelom reflektira aksiome na kojima svatko od nas gradi svoje stavove i prikuplja informacije. Mozda je taj faktor i nemoguce iskljuciti, pa mu treba dati odredeno znacenje?


Sto se tice ovoga,




> dirnuli su me njezini postovi i zao mi je sto ona i ina33 imaju dojam da bi netko njihove porode dozivio manje vrijednim i lijepim nego bilo koji drugi porod
> 			
> 		
> 
> jesi se zapitala i otkud im taj dojam ?


naravno da sam se zapitala. I zakljucila da odgovor nije jednostavan. Kao i uvijek, stvar je posiljatelja informacije (recimo da je to figurativno forum), ali i primatelja (nadam se da netko nece na temelju ovog zakljuciti da zelim reci da su si ina33 i tiwi same krive sto to osjecaju   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Moguce da je tocno ono sto mislim da ti pretpostavljas (da je ozracenje foruma krivo za takav njihov dojam), ali nekako se nadam da su se cure ipak prevarile i da reakcije ne bi bile onakve kakve ocekuju.

----------


## maria71

ja sam  "svoj " dojam o tome kako neki forumaši tretiraju  carski stekla ,ovdje na forumu 2004.godine.

I još ga nisam promijenila, i ne nisam si sama kriva jer dovoljno dobro ne percipiram , a stalno iznošenje onog što mene smeta u najmanju ruku mi je zamorno, 4 godine drvim po istom, sad će i peta.

Glede poroda kod kuće ,tko voli nek izvoli, nit bih nagovarala, nit bih odgovarala....

----------


## mikka

u principu mi ne smeta da se secira moj porod.

sto se tice babice i kontradiktornosti moje izjave, to je zato sto nisam literarno obdarena, a cesto zaboravim napisati neke dijelove bitne za pricu. babica je bila nepoznata--uostalom, isto tako su mi nepoznati i babice i doktori u rodilistu. stavila sam "svoj zivot i zivot svog djeteta u ruke nepoznate zene" jer je ta zena obucena za porod kod kuce, radi taj posao vec najmanje 15 godina i dosad je asistirala koliko znam oko 3000 poroda. to je opet puuno vise nego sto znam o prosjecnoj babici ili doktoru u rodilistu, i isto toliko vise nego sto oni znaju o prirodnom porodu. ginekologu sam presutila naum jer nisam htjela ni riskirati da se "razocaram" u njega, inace mi je ok tip i htjela bi i dalje ici kod njega bez obzira na sve, a usudila sam se pretpostaviti da spada u 99,9% ginekologa koji su non-home-birth-friendly. da spadam u niskorizicnu trudnocu sam zakljucila na temelju redovnih pregleda (da je bilo naznaka nekih problema vjerojatno bi bila obavijestena) i obiteljske anamneze.

aha, za to sto mi je pasalo da je nema--pasalo mi je jer je sve islo nekim svojim tokom, ja sam se osjecala dobro i prepoznavala sam faze sa svog prvog poroda. pretpostavljam, da nesto nije bilo u redu ne bi sve islo tako brzo, a u tom slucaju bi ona stigla sasvim na vrijeme da dijagnosticira da je vrijeme za ici u bolnicu. i tak.

neasistirano mi je isto jedna od neprihvatljivih opcija (jos uvijek ne znam kako izgleda posteljica  :Grin: )

----------


## Zorana

Mikka, mislim da ti je babica bila i dobra prijateljica da bi svejedno mogla osjetiti osjecaj rasta napetosti kad bi vidjela da ti netko dolazi doma na porod. Ja sam moju poznavala, vidjale smo se jako cesto u trudnoci, znala je moje stavove, njezini su bili identicni, bile smo na totalno jednakoj valnoj duljini i po tome bi se dalo zakljuciti da mi nece smetati njezin dolazak. Ali, kad smo je pozvali i kad je muz krenuo da joj otvori vrata, svejedno sam osjetila rast adrenalina i trudovi su se nakratko zaustavili, pa su bili jedno vrijeme malo neujednaceni i tek nakon sto sam se ponovo osamila, osjetila sam opet unutarnji mir. 
Hocu reci, nedaj da te zbune argumenti m. courage.  :Razz:

----------


## single

felix, zasto bi mikki trebalo smetati ako se secira njezin porod i pitaju detalji?
a kad se nekome tko je napravio zarski secira porod i jos se i pojavljuju komentari zar nisi mogla drukcije, pa nisu ti to indikacije za carski...itd.....onda je naravno sve dozvoljeno.......

nemam sta previse dodati mc je vec sve rekla.....a ovekve rasprave ionako se uvijek vrte ukrug istim putem.....

ja sam za PRAVO IZBORA  radilo se o carskom ili o kucnom porodu(tko voli nek izvoli)...iako ne bih nikome preporucila kucni porod...i da imam prijateljicu koja bi ga htjela obaviti pokusala bih je odgovoriti zato sta mi se cini preveliki rizik.....

i podrazavam pravo an izbor elektivnog carskoga...zasto netko u danasnje vrijeme ne bi smio imati pravo izabrati kako ce se poroditi?...a uglavnom na kraju kad vidim sve kod carkog mi se cak cine najmanji rizici za sve komplikacije....i za bebu i za mamu

----------


## Kanga

> ja sam  "svoj " dojam o tome kako neki forumaši tretiraju  carski stekla ,ovdje na forumu 2004.godine.
> 
> I još ga nisam promijenila, i ne nisam si sama kriva jer dovoljno dobro ne percipiram , a stalno iznošenje onog što mene smeta u najmanju ruku mi je zamorno, 4 godine drvim po istom, sad će i peta.


maria, nedavno mi je jedna (meni jako draga) forumasica komentirajuci moje intervenirane i traumaticne porode napisala: “umjesto savrsenih poroda, dobila si savrsenu djecicu” (link). iako znam da je to rekla u najboljoj namjeri, zabolilo me. 
iskoristila sam to kao povod da po tko zna koji put zaronim u svoje najdublje osjecaje i pokusam otkriti zasto je taj empaticni komentar u mene unio nemir. odgovor je jednostavan: dirnuo je u razbijeni dio moje osobnosti. nije me zabolio zato jer je bio zlocest, nego zato jer mi je, da se slikovito izrazim, nagazio na ranjeni palac. jos jednom sam osjetila tu bol zbog *moje* prikrivene vjere u to da su mi porodi bili neadekvatni, nepotpuni. na kraju sam ipak uspjela uspostaviti prekinutu vezu sa samom sobom i jednom (nadam se) za uvijek osvjestiti si pravu istinu - da su mi porodi bili potpuni, kompletni i savrseni da ne mogu biti savrseniji. kad ubijes tu avet u sebi, sluh ti se prosiri i vise zaista ne cujes jednako kao sto si cuo prije toga.

----------


## mikka

single, ne bi ni ja preporucila nikome kucni porod u hrvatskoj. previse je stvari tesko za izvesti. ali cu podrzati onu koja se za to odlucila. ja sam znala da je to jedini nacin da budem zadovoljna porodom, a preporod nakon trauma s prvog poroda mi je dosao kao bonus  :Smile:  

nedavno mi je frendica rekla da bi najradije rodila na carski--frka ju je. pa sam skuzila da sam prevazisla ono svoje misljenje od parsto postova prije, i sad mi je sve ok, znam da bi joj pruzila jednaku podrsku za oba nacina poroda, kao sto i treba biti. vidis, jedan mali topik za covjeka, a velik za covjeculjka.

----------


## mikka

Kanga, maria71   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> nedavno mi je frendica rekla da bi najradije rodila na carski--frka ju je. pa sam skuzila da sam prevazisla ono svoje misljenje od parsto postova prije, i sad mi je sve ok, znam da bi joj pruzila jednaku podrsku za oba nacina poroda, kao sto i treba biti. vidis, jedan mali topik za covjeka, a velik za covjeculjka.


E, baš mi je drago, nemaš pojma koliko si me razveselila s ovim. Baš si u skladu sa svojim potpisom   :Love: . Ti si meni bila ona koja mi je otvorila oči prema porodu doma, vjerujem da imam prijateljicu koja to silno želi da bi je podržala. Definitivno razumijem želju, nakon pročitanih priča. Prije foruma i priča mi je to bilo ono - hwhat, hwy?

A propos problema o kojima Kanga piše - sumirano da žena nije mirna sa svojim porodom ako je komentari bole - za sebe ne bih to rekla. Oduvijek sam znala da ću na carski zbog svoje ortop. priče. E, sad, kad bi čačkala markove konake i freudove psihodelije, možda sam ja sad post facto ljubomorna na žene koje su rodile prirodno i uživale? Ma, razmotrivši i tu mogućnost - no way, hose. Možda sam u početku bila začuđena - ma, da, šta je carski stvarno tako opasan i sl., ali mi je emotivno otkačenje bio taj komentar da je bolje šepat nego na carski, a onda me još the članak nekako skroz skrenuo iz relevantnosti tih natpisa o carskome (onako kako sam ih ja i dosta "carica" percipirale). A propos potencijalne "ljubomore" moje na neko manjkavo iskustvo, čini mi se ipak da sam ja osobno skroz drugi tip (ako nisam u samoiluziji, a svašta je moguće) i mislim da u potpunosti prihvaćam taj dio priče i da nisam zbog toga manje žena (kao i zbog neplodnosti i sto drugih priča). Paradoksalno, čini mi se da se baš takva volim, jer sam to ja - nisam niti pražena roditeljica (iskreno, meni ili fali neka kvaka u glavi ili neki ženski gen, ali one knjige i aluzije na "žensko pleme" meni je to, ne znam, nije moja šalica čaja). Ali, i takvih žena ima, vraćam se na McKinseyjevo istraživanje o seksualnosti pa prenosim i na majčinstvo itd. - nismo svi, ajmo banalizirat, alfa ženke (blage, majčinski tipovi 100% itd.), niti alfa mužjaci. Ja sam OK sa svojom različitošću. Ono zašto nisam pisala o svom porodu nije zato jer nisam mirna s njime, nego zato jer predmnijevam koja bi recepcija bila - tapš, tapš, ili - a, ma to su te starije, neplodne, ili seciranje indikacija o carskome - tipa jeste li probali ovo ili razmotrili ono. A to mi se nije dalo.

----------


## ina33

E, da, ovo sa šepanjem, moguće je u internetskoj komunikaciji svakakvih šumova i kurcšlusa, tako da ja nisam niti išla dublje dumat što bi to značilo, ali je bio taj neki triger koji je mene naveo da atmosferu i natpise na forumu a propos carskoga ne uzimam relevantnom za mene.

----------


## maria71

Moja glava je sasvim ok sa mojim srcem, da nije bilo carskog ja bih posjećivala mali grob na Jamadolu.

----------


## Tashunica

sad nakon skoro dvije godine od drugog poroda, nakon što sve polako sjeda na svoje mjesto (nikad neće do kraja jer se previše toga dogodilo), jedini izbor kada bih slučajno ostala trudna, za mene je carski rez.
sada to konačno mogu izreći.

----------


## ina33

Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski" (uvijek bude "Ipak carski" ili tako nešto). U mojoj je nedostajalo to što je neposredno prije carskog bio onaj "waiver" - operirao dr. koji je zamoljen, draže bi mi bilo da smo to odradili prije, kao što jesmo (ono o rizicima operacije), a još bi mi bilo draže da je MM mogao biti u sali, kao što se može vidjet na internet snimkama.

----------


## ina33

Tj. operirao dr. koji je zamoljen od dr-a koji me originalno trebao operirati.

----------


## sorciere

> Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

moja priča je bila na starom forumu   :Grin:  ... nestao forum, nestala i priča...

----------


## Tashunica

> Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski" (uvijek bude "Ipak carski" ili tako nešto).


  :Laughing:  
pa naspram moja dva vaginalna sve drugo je vjerojatno bajka.

----------


## Tiwi

> Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski"


mogu ja   :Grin:  ?

----------


## sorciere

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski"
> 
> 
> mogu ja   ?


 :D  :D 

narafski!   :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

> MC, meni je drago da ti iznosis svoja razmisljanja na ovom topiku (i zao sto se ne javlja vise tvojih istomisljenica), bez obzira na to sto se ne mogu sloziti s nekim tvojim premisama. Mislim da je ovaj forum (a da ne pricam o svijetu opcenito) dovoljno velik da udomi i one koji dijeli tvoje stavove o porodu i one druge.


meni uopće nije drago. meni bi bilo draže da čitam pro i contra između cura koji se podrobnije bave ovim područjem. mene bi čak razveselilo da se i ti kritički osvrneš, pa makar jednom opaskom na ono što načelno podržavaš. al, uzalud mi trud...




> Mozda je taj faktor i nemoguce iskljuciti, pa mu treba dati odredeno znacenje?


 :?  da je opasno na osnovu tog faktora donositi odluke koje se tiču života i smrti ?!




> naravno da sam se zapitala. I zakljucila da odgovor nije jednostavan.


naravno da je jednostavan. za onoga tko želi priznati. ti očigledno nećeš, pa i ne moraš, ne mislim te siliti. ništa nema da se očekuje, odavno su neke stvari izrečene, a ako ih ti nisi pročitala, a evo, pored dežurnih _rospija_, neke cure jesu. samo nemoj od sebe zaključivati na druge - nije nama pamet pomućena, niti ikakve aveti nama cirkuliraju. 




> neasistirano mi je isto jedna od neprihvatljivih opcija (jos uvijek ne znam kako izgleda posteljica )


neznanje nije prepreka za neasistirani porod. ni petra nije znala (skoro) ništa o posteljici. a čitajući tvoje postove, te zoranino bodrenje, da ne bude da te odgovaram od ičeg (gluho bilo), meni se takav način poroda nameće kao jedini logičan. ovo mislim ozbiljno.

----------


## mikka

ko je petra?

nakon poroda sam promijenila puno misljenja. nije mi se ni bolnica vise cinila tako strasnom--cak sam u jednom trenutku "odlucila" da cu slijedece dijete roditi u bolnici i da ce to biti ok jer cu biti dovoljno samouvjerena da me nece moci prisiliti ni na sto niti mi prodavati muda pod bubrege. s duge strane, palo mi je na pamet i neasistirano. ne znam, cini mi se da nisam tip za to. doduse, dosta zbog lijenosti i komocije  :Embarassed:  . ovog mog sigurno ne bum uspjela nagovoriti da on pregledava posteljicu   :Laughing: 

ustvari i dalje najvise stremim tom seljenju dnevne sobe u rodiliste. to bi za mene bila idealna opcija. tako mi se sada cini. vidjet cu sta ce mi se dogoditi s mozgom kada ponovno zatrudnim..   :Smile: 

tiwi, ja bi jaako voljela procitati tvoju pricu s poroda  :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

*mikka* pa ja sam rodila u super rodilištu. i bilo mi je super tamo. niš mi nije smetalo, ni brijanje i klistir (gle, to se tamo može i odbiti ali meni nije padalo na pamet - ko što reče emsa, grofica je ionako već bila isfrizirana a klistir sam jedva dočekala jer prirodno čišćenje ovaj put nije išlo kak treba a pasala su mi prazna crijeva... i samoća tih sat vremena i tuširanje i tak).

najslađe mi je bilo kad mi je dr rekla da jedino što još možemom probati (kad se mali nije spustio ni milimetra u par sati) je drip ako ja to želim. naravno, ja sam rekla da ne želim. nisam htjela riskirati pucanje maternice jer su mi trudovi bili odlični, jaki i bez dripa, a ak ne ide - e pa ne ide. to ja tako gledam. nije dijete igračka da ide na silu.

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, zasto ti se neasistirani porod namece kao jedini logican zakljucak? Asistirati se moze i prilicno samozatajno....da sve izgleda totalno neasistirano, a neka dobra dusa je negdje u blizini ako nesto zatreba. Puno toga ovisi stvarno o osobi koja asistira, tj. o babici. Da je moja babica bila tip zene koja ima potrebu biti prisutna i korisna na nacin da svoju asistenciju stavlja ispred mojih zelja i ispred fizioloskih postulata prirodnog poroda onda bi mi definitivno bilo sasvim ok i otici u bolnicu jer to nije to. Takvu babicu definitivno ne bih angazirala.

----------


## iridana2666

Priču 'Moj predivan elektivan carski' već neko vrijeme razmišljam da ju napišem   :Smile:  iako je prošlo već nešto više od 9 godina, taj carski mi je ostao u sjećanju kao nešto najljepše u životu - od samog dolaska u bolnicu do samog izlaska. Sve je bilo tako smooth and easy, tako 'prirodno'. MBM sa mnom u rađaoni (on ju je prvi vidio, prerezao pupčanu), svirala je lagana muzika, totalno friendly i relaxed atmosfera....
Ali - ne da mi se opet upuštati u debate i otvarati Pandorinu kutiju   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

I kakve bi bile sanse prosjecnoj rodilji u Hrvatskoj dobiti takav porod?

----------


## Kanga

> meni bi bilo draže da čitam pro i contra između cura koji se podrobnije bave ovim područjem. mene bi čak razveselilo da se i ti kritički osvrneš, pa makar jednom opaskom na ono što načelno podržavaš. al, uzalud mi trud...


ovaj topik nije od jucer. pisala sam i potpisala (na ovom ili nekom slicnom topiku) sto sam imala (sad, jel to ili nije bilo dovoljno kriticki po tvom sudu, drugi je par opanaka). ponavljati mi se neda, nemam potrebu siriti svoj stav (nisam mesijski tip osobe   :Grin: ). dozvoljavam da ne postoji samo jedna istina. ako netko misli da je porod kod kuce apsolutno rizicniji od bolnickog poroda (bez obzira na sve statistike i znanstvene pokazatelje da to nije tako), onda je za tu osobu korektno da zagovara bolnicki porod, i dobro je da se i njezin glas cuje.





> :?  da je opasno na osnovu tog faktora donositi odluke koje se tiču života i smrti ?!


ako netko misli da je izbor bolnica/kuca pitanje zivota i smrti u njegovom slucaju, onda taj faktor treba uzeti u obzir. o kojem se god mjestu ili nacinu radanja radilo, IMHO





> naravno da je jednostavan. za onoga tko želi priznati. ti očigledno nećeš, pa i ne moraš, )


*ebi ga, kad ti tako kazes...   :Laughing:  





> samo nemoj od sebe zaključivati na druge - nije nama pamet pomućena, niti ikakve aveti nama cirkuliraju.


moj je prethodni post bio javno priznanje jednog* mog* intimnog dogadaja (i trebalo mi je hrabrosi da ga napisem, ali ok, moj izbor), a ne pokusaj da impliciram postojanje aveti u bilo kome (osim u meni). svatko od nas je drugaciji - *ina33*, iznjela sam svoje iskustvo i nacin kako sam ja dosla do toga da me ne smetaju i ne bole tudi komentari i misljenja. zao mi je sto nisam naglasila da se radi o osobnoj prici, a ne implikaciji opceg principa, mislala sam da se podrazumijeva.





> ni petra nije znala (skoro) ništa o posteljici.


ja sam znala, pa mi nije pomoglo   :Kiss:  


i da, radovala bi me prica "moj predivni carski porod"   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> Vidiš, vidiš, možda će uskoro doći vrijeme da ipak netko napiše neku priču "Moj predivan carski"


kad sam ovo procitala, odmah mi je pala na pamet iridana, znam da je ona uvijek pisala kako joj je porod ostao u lijepom sjecanju. onda, iridana? cekamo  :Smile: 

da saznaju cure kakvo bi mjerilo trebalo biti i za carski, nek se radi i na tom polju (iako mislim da je tamo ipak bolje stanje nego na vaginalnima).

----------


## seni

ovo je jako interesantan topic. (mada je prava kolbasa) ja nisam po tom pitanju strucna kao felix ili mamaju ili marta i ne bih nista oduzimala ili dodavala onom sto oni pisu.

ono sto je meni u cijeloj ovoj diskusiji interesantno, je da se ona bavi dvijema, po meni, "extremima" ( ovo extremi nije misljeno lose) koji zapravo imaju jako malo utjecaja na sveopcu losu situaciju u hrvatskoj glede radanja.
problemi su nam znani i ja ih sada ne bih ponovo nabrajala. a oni nisu elektivni carski rez bez med. indikacija, niti porod kod kuce (ni asistirani ni neasistirani)

mi nismo amerika i uprkos crnim prognozama nekih od nas, necemo na srecu ni biti.
to da li u hrvatskoj ili austriji 10 ili 500 zena rada elektivnim carskim rezom bez medicinskih indikacija, je po meni prilicno nebitno. moje je stajalise da (prilicno tolerantno u odnosu na neka druga misljenja na topiku) ako netko taj elektivni tako jako zeli, jer se boji...itd da mu se to i omoguci. u praksi to i izgleda tako da se uvijek, ovisno o stajalistu medicinskog osoblja moze naci neki razlog.

isto tako to da ce 100 ili 500 zena u hrvatskoj zeljeti roditi doma, nece puno promjeniti opcu situaciju. ja sam misljenja da je asistirani sigurniji od neasistiranog i u tom smislu bi bilo dobro im tu asistenciju primalje i zakonski omoguciti. 

ja mislim da se spektar mogucnosti treba prosiriti, a ne smanjiti.

a nevezano za to, omogucavanje elektivnog bez med. indikacija, ili kucnog poroda, nece rijesiti probleme koje imamo. utoliko me vise cudi taj zar "suprostavljenih" strana u ovoj diskusiji. (zato u njoj bas i ne sudjelujem)
oni leze negdje sasvim drugdje.

drugo pitanje je ta takozvana "sigurnost" o kojoj prica mc.
o njoj kad stignem.

----------


## seni

> Paradoksalno, čini mi se da se baš takva volim, jer sam to ja - nisam niti pražena roditeljica (iskreno, meni ili fali neka kvaka u glavi ili neki ženski gen, ali one knjige i aluzije na "žensko pleme" meni je to, ne znam, nije moja šalica čaja).


  :Laughing:  nisi jedina.
nista ne fali tebi, ni meni, niti sto fali drugima. ljudi su razliciti i tako to treba biti.

ono sto je meni u radanju vazno je individualni pristup.
kai i u svemu sto se tice medicine.
a i opcenito u zivotu.

----------


## mama courage

> M. courage, zasto ti se neasistirani porod namece kao jedini logican zakljucak? Asistirati se moze i prilicno samozatajno....da sve izgleda totalno neasistirano, a neka dobra dusa je negdje u blizini ako nesto zatreba.


čitajući mikkinu priču i njene postove tj. zaključke nakon tog iskustva na ovom topicu sam stekla utisak da je ovim porodom upravo to već postigla. babice nije ni bilo, toliko je bila samozatajna.   :Grin:  pa mi se level higher nameće kao logičan zaključak. a možda je i do mene.

mikka... petra ti je ovdje




> ebi ga, kad ti tako kazes


pa ne kažem to samo ja.




> a ne pokusaj da impliciram postojanje aveti u bilo kome (osim u meni).


opet ponavljam, nisam jedina koja je tako shvatila. al, okej, nije u posiljatelju poruke problem, kako god se izrazio, nego u primatelju. mora da sam se (opet) prevarila.

mene ne bi radovala priča o carskom, jer bi to po meni bila samo alibi-priča.




> utoliko me vise cudi taj zar "suprostavljenih" strana u ovoj diskusiji. (zato u njoj bas i ne sudjelujem).


možda ni ja ne bih trebala sudjelovati. :/   :Joggler:  onda bi sve bilo med i mlijeko. imam osjećaj (a možda se i varam  :Rolling Eyes:  ) da se stalno zapostavlja jedna činjenica. koliko god u svojim stavovima bila u krivu (što donekle dozvoljavam i da jesam, posebno glede statistike i nepotrebnih intervencija u bolnici) nisam ja ta koja će sutra učestvovati na donošenju zakonske podloge za porod kod kuće u hrvata, nego najvjerojatnije moje kontrahentice. :/ koje po meni, barem na ovakvim topicima, nekritički pristupaju ovoj temi (iz kojeg god razloga). ja sam običan forumaški pitbull, čija razmišljanja o ovoj temi neće ionako preći virtualne granice ovog foruma, tako da sam odgovorna sama sebi (i samo ovoj raspravi). nit sam član udruge, niti će me sutra sv. duh angažirati na promoviranju bolničkog poroda. čak sam i od osoba koje su prošle to iskustvo očekivala više objektivizma, jer ako itko zna što može biti problematično tokom takvog poroda su one, koliko god načelno i dalje podržavale _izbor_ mjesta poroda. dapače, kao što rekoh, život nas (najbolje) zna demantirati, al rijetko će se ti demanti pronaći na ovom forumu (pa barem kao smjernice na što treba pripaziti). činjenica da se ponekim postupcima krećemo na zakonski skliskom području, svako malo upadajući u nelegalnost (koliko god to nitko od ovdje nije spreman priznati) me dodatno brine, tj. posebice me brine ta nonšalantnost s kojom se prelazi preko te činjenice (a stičem utisak, sve u duhu da mi se udara kontra, pa makar i tamo gdje sam - stoposto - u pravu). i da se ne radi o jako posjećenom, edukativnom forumu, da se ne radi ipak o ozbiljnim pitanjima zdravlja i života, ili o argumentima za neke buduće zakonske procedure, ne bi me sve to toliko frustriralo i ponukalo da se svako malo opet prikačim na ovakve rasprave. al obećavam da ću nastojati povući ručnu i što manje se javljati. nema razloga da se itko zbog mojih riječi zapita više pitanje nego što bi to inače učinio.

----------


## Felix

nisam dobro shvatila. sto te tocno brine? to sto je porod kod kuce u hrvata, trenutno, nelegalan? vec smo pricali o tome, iznijela sam svoje misljenje. da, trenutno je nelegalan. i niti mi kao udruga roda niti ja osobno necu ikome preporucivati i propagirati porod kod kuce u ovakvim uvjetima. ali zelimo senzibilizirati javnost da porod nije nesto opasno u svojoj biti, da to nije bolest koja zahtijeva lijecenje i paniku, da je to prije svega prirodan i siguran proces koji u rijetkim slucajevima zahtijeva lijecnicku (i tada dobrodoslu) intervenciju. upravo suprotno od nacina na koji zene kod nas radjaju. 

glede babice na porodu, vrlo pojednostavljeno, poanta je u tome da je idealna babica - neprimjetna. ne 'vodi' situaciju, ne stavlja svoje odluke i svoj ego ispred rodiljinih potreba. ali ako primijeti probleme - onda je tu, i ucinit ce sto treba. ono sto stalno naglasavam, u zaista neometanom, prirodnom porodu problemi su izrazito rijetki. zato ispada da su rodilje koje su imale srecu tako roditi mogle roditi i same, nije im trebala babica. to sto je babica _prisutna_, ne znaci da mora nesto i _raditi_.

glede utjecaja na zakone, mi samo zelimo ono sto imaju zene u drugim zemljama. ako austrijanka ili engleskinja moze roditi doma uz strucnu pomoc, zelimo da to bude omoguceno i nasim zenama. sto je tu lose?

----------


## seni

mc, nemoj to osobno shvatiti.   :Smile:  i ne moras vuci rucnu   :Razz:  
mislim da je u ovoj raspravi bilo vrlo interesantnih linkova i podataka i argumenata. s obje strane. i u tom smislu je ova diskusija vrlo korisna.

ono sto ja htjedoh reci jest to, da ce po mom misljenju, u hrvatskoj i elektivni cr bez medicinskih indikacija i kucni porod, jos jako dugo vremena biti vrlo, vrlo "manjinski" program.
a izmedu toga imas cijelu paletu razlicitih suvislih  poroda u raznim vrstama bolnica, kuca za porode i slicno, koji cine 95 % poroda i u austriji su realnost. u hrvatskoj nisu. 

i taj "manjinski" program jako, jako, jako ovisi o stavu pojedine zene, njenom cijelom backgroundu.
 i kakva god bila zakonska regulativa (u smislu da li dozvoljava ili brani) ona taj stav i background ne moze promjeniti. u tom smislu je isla moja opaska o "zaru". statistike i stavovi relevantnih organizacija naravno sluze kao okvirne reference, ali svejedno procjena tih statistika i stavova, u smislu sto nam je kao osobama vise ili manje vazno, zaista ovisi o samoj osobi.
u austriji je kucni porod dozvoljen. sto znaci da je zakonodavac procjenio da se njegova "sigurnost" krece u dozvoljenim okvirima.
svejedno ce svatko od nas sam za sebe "procjeniti" te okvire i odluciti se za ovakav ili onakav porod.

to je kao kod hoomeopatije. ona je u austriji legalana. kao i skolska medicina. a svatko od nas ce sam procjeniti kojem ce se doktoru i da li ce se doktoru, obratiti kada ima odredene probleme.
kuzis?

to je sve naravno vrlo usko vezano sa temom "sigurnost", odnosno nasom procjenom sto je sigurnije ili manje sigurno  ali o tome ne stignem sada.

----------


## ina33

Baš dobar post, seni!

----------


## Kaae

Hmm.  Moze jedno razmisljanje nekoga tko, zapravo, jos nije rodio? Zelim reci - ta sam.

Googlanje jednog pojma vezanog uz genetska testiranja koja bismo MD i ja trebali obaviti prije nego sto se odlucimo za dijete dovela su me prije sacicu mjeseci na Rodu (dobro, znala sam za Rodu i prije - ono osnovno - tko, sto, gdje i zasto...). U vrlo kratkom roku sam dobila odgovore na pitanja, tocne upute kome i kada se javiti, itd. Bas mi je to bilo super pa, eto, tu sam i ostala. Na poslu mi je cesto dosadno pa citam i ono sto u nekim drugim uvjetima ne bih citala. Price s poroda, i slicno. Enivej, sad vec polako odlazim o offtopic, huh?

Sve u svemu, prije nego sto sam dosla ovdje znala sam vecinu cinjenica o porodu. Mislim, ucila u skoli, procitala sama tu i tamo, cula iz prve ruke od onih koji su rodili. Sve ono osnovno bilo mi je jasno - kako dijete nastaje, kako se, otprilike razvija, kad, i zasto bi se trebalo roditi. I kako ce se roditi (puno toga saznala sam tek ovdje, naravno). Znala sam za postupke koje rade u bolnicama, znala sam da, barem kod nas, s obzirom na zdravstvo i stanje u kojem se ono nalazi, bolnicko iskustvo bas i ne moze biti najugodnije u zivotu. Znala sam, i jos uvijek znam, da vecina doktora ipak zna sto radi i da su stvarno zavrsili medicinski fakultet i da svoje radno mjesto imaju iz nekog razloga koji nije samo babo i stricevi, ili kako se to vec zove. U isto vrijeme, volim biti informirana, volim sama procitati bilo kakve nalaze, uvijek pitam zasto i kako prije svake pretrage ili cak najobicnijeg antibiotika. Znam sto osjecam, ali vjerujem da ce doktor to bolje znati objasniti i pomoci mi ako nesto nije u redu.

Nakon par mjeseci provedenih na Rodi, cini mi se da znam da je najbolje da u Hrvatskoj niti ne rodim (a bogami niti u Americi gdje cu, zapravo, najvjerojatnije i roditi) jer se u Hrvatskoj ne moze radjati. I pritom ostati normalan i bez oziljaka za cijeli zivot, naravno. Sto psihickih, sto fizickih. Izgleda da, zapravo, nema doktora ili babice koji bi to napravio na nacin da, da se grubo izrazim, vuk bude sit a koza cijela (odnosno majka psihicki i fizicki 100% u redu, a dijete isto tako zdravo). Nema bolnice gdje bi me netko, istinski i stvarno, tretirao kao covjeka i ne ucinio mi tisucu i jednu stvar nazao. Stvarno, rijetke su price gdje netko kaze da je, zapravo, bio zadovoljan tretmanom, ovakvim ili onakvim (da, shvacam ljudsku prirodu i nacin na koji funkcionira internet, ali ipak). Ispada da ce najcesce samo neuki (citaj: neinformirani/staromodni/mainstream/slicno) ici ginekologu na preglede, kontrolirati trudnocu kod lijecnika (a ne samo po vlastitom nahodjenju i/ili onome sto subjektivno osjeca), roditi u bolnici i prepustiti se procjeni doktora. Ili stvarno pokusati izboriti se za tretman koji misle da zasluzuju ili iz bilo kojeg razloga zele. Ponavljam, rodila nisam, ali sam bila u raznim bolnicama i domovima zdravlja, iz raznih razloga. U 30 godina nitko me nije prisilio na nesto sto nisam zeljela ili s cime se nisam slozila. Nadam se da ce biti isto tako kad cu radjati, kad god i gdje god to bilo. Ali vidjet cemo. 

Ono sto zelim reci je da, osobno, nisam bas neki mainstream u punom smislu rijeci. Pazim sto radim, sto jedem, kako zivim, gdje zivim, zasto zivim.. i zelim znati. Apsolutno sve sto mi je dostupno, pa i vise. Nisam preveliki emotivac i uglavnom sam u stanju racionalno razmisliti i donijeti odluku. Dakle, ono sto ovdje pise, ne utjece pretjerano na mene i moje misljenje. Znatizeljna sam, pa citam sve redom. I mislim si - da sam samo malo drugacija, uvjerena sam da bi nakon mnogih threadova koje sam ovdje vidjela bila sigurna da nisam sposobna roditi ako to nece biti kod kuce, na tavanu, u bazenu ili na lusteru. Da cu biti nemajka ako moram (nedajboze odlucim ici) na carski rez. Da ce mi dijete biti trajno obiljezeno (a kamoli moja malenkost) ako ne dojim par godina, ako nosimo pelene, itd. itd. itd. Razumijem da svatko ima svoje misljenje, ali ne volim kad se jedno, ili drugo, zagovara do krajnjih granica.

Dakle, nije uopce upitno da je hrvatsko zdravstvo takvo kakvo je i da u bolnice (a i one koje u njima rade) cesto treba puno uloziti. A ne ulaze se. Nemam niti jedan argument s kojim bih potkrijepila neku suprotnu tvrdnu, niti ga pokusavam naci. Nadam se samo da ce netko, nekako to rijesiti, mada u isto vrijeme ne ocekujem puno jer sam, iako mi je 'samo' 31., odavno izgubila nadu u neku bolju buducnost u Hrvata. 

Moram reci da podrzavam ono sto Roda radi, kao udruga, i da me vesele sve promjene na bolje. To uopce nije u pitanju. Mislim, nije da je to nekome bitno, al' od viska glava ne boli, pa htjedoh spomenuti, kad se vec ne slazem s toliko stvari koje se ovdje (ponekad preagresivno) podrzavaju. Da nisam tko/kakva jesam, vjerujem da bi, zapravo, cesto ostala uzasnuta. I to mi je nekako zalosno jer, usprkos tome, na forumu ima vise nego dovoljno jako korisnih informacija. 

Sto se same teme tice, da, zagovaram slobodu izbora. U punom smislu rijeci. Carski, bolnica, suma, soba, kuca za porode, raketa, luster, drip, ctg, epiduralna, svejedno. Osobno, bitno mi je jedino da je sigurno, najsigurnije sto to moze biti. Smatram da nisam i necu biti sposobna tu sigurnost osigurati sama. Vjerujem da ce osoba koja se za to skolovala znati bolje od mene. Ono sto zelim, i za sto cu se probati izboriti, jest mogucnost da i tu osobu izaberem sama.

Ako na kraju ovakve litanije ima jos zivih - tipkam na poslu. Ne odgovaram za krivo poslozene paragrafe i cudne tipfelere, ali stojim iza svih tvrdnji i misljenja koje sam navela ;)

----------


## mama courage

> glede utjecaja na zakone, mi samo zelimo ono sto imaju zene u drugim zemljama. ako austrijanka ili engleskinja moze roditi doma uz strucnu pomoc, zelimo da to bude omoguceno i nasim zenama. sto je tu lose?


pa načelno nije ništa u tome loše. rekla sam da je jedno pravo na izbor (koje kao legalistkinja i pravnica moram podržati što god osobno mislila o tome), drugo je pravo na izbor konkretno u našoj zemlji (uz što zahtjevam ispunjenje određenih uvjeta), a potpuno treće je rasprava pro i contra, koja mi (a možda je do mojih aveti u tintari   :Grin:  ) malo "šepa" tj. vuče na jednu stranu.  rasprava na osnovu koje, priznale vi to ili ne, neke se cure odlučuju na porod kod kuće u hrvatskoj. no, nećemo o tome više, jer stvarno se vrtimo stalno u krug.   :Kiss:  

seni, koliko god moj prethodni post zvučao patetično   :Grin:  , nisam ništa shvatila osobno. ma kakvi!

----------


## mikka

i meni se svida post od seni, i mislim da je pogodila poantu.

Kaae, jesi ti to mene prozvala ili mi se cini?

----------


## Kaae

> i meni se svida post od seni, i mislim da je pogodila poantu.
> 
> Kaae, jesi ti to mene prozvala ili mi se cini?


Aaaa, otuda reakcija s onog drugog posta. Nisam. Isprike - ako si me tako shvatila. Ne smatram da imam pravo ikoga prozivati, niti da bi to itko trebao raditi meni. 

Procitala sam tvoju pricu s poroda (i Saradadeviinu (valjda sam dobro napisala ime) i onu trecu, mislim da se forumasica zove Aqua). Sve tri su mi prekrasne. Nit' prozivam, nit' osudjujem niti jednu od vas, niti bilo kojeg drugog. Lijepo sam napisala na kraju posta da u potpunosti podrzavam slobodu izbora, a jos mi je ljepse kad vidim da neciji izbor na kraju tu istu osobu i ucini sretnom.

Ne svidja mi se samo nacin na kojem se o izborima pise.  Ponovno ne tvoj, osobno, ili iskljucivo, ali sve sam to vec nabrojala tamo. 

I inace u zivotu mislim da, ako je drugacije, nije nuzno losije od onog sto je moje.

----------


## mikka

ok, sori, ucinilo mi se valjda jer si spomenula sve ono sto ja prakticiram, preko poroda do bezpelenastva  :Grin:  

sori.  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> svatko od nas je drugaciji - *ina33*, iznjela sam svoje iskustvo i nacin kako sam ja dosla do toga da me ne smetaju i ne bole tudi komentari i misljenja. zao mi je sto nisam naglasila da se radi o osobnoj prici, a ne implikaciji opceg principa, mislala sam da se podrazumijeva.


Nema frke, ja sam napisala svoj neki slijed misli vezano za percepciju carskog (moju i ona koja mi se čini da bi bila na forumu)   :Love: . Iridanaa, i meni bi baš bila zanimljiva tvoja priča o carskome - baš me zanima neka pozitivna priča i o tome iz svijeta (ajde, neka i tu uleti jedno pozitivno iskustvo iz inozemstva vezano za porode, o porodima se može naći  :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

"o porodima se može naći" = "o porodima doma se može naći".

----------


## ina33

> ono sto je meni u radanju vazno je individualni pristup.
> kai i u svemu sto se tice medicine.
> a i opcenito u zivotu.


Nemam što reć' na to, nego "Amen to that". To mi se čini sukus svega.

----------


## mikka

ina, avatar ti je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kaae

> ok, sori, ucinilo mi se valjda jer si spomenula sve ono sto ja prakticiram, preko poroda do bezpelenastva :mrgreen: 
> 
> sori. :*


Ma sve pet. =D

----------


## ina33

> ina, avatar ti je


Hvala  :Smile: !

----------


## Kanga

kad seni napise, nemam sta nego potpisati   :Love:  

*mama c*, nisam shvatila na sto aludiras kad kazes da bi po tebi prica o carskom bila samo alibi-prica (ne zamjeri, ja ti ponekad slabo kopcam   :Embarassed: )?

----------


## Felix

mc i kaea, bojim se da tu nema pomoci. ovo je forum udruge roda, mi se zalazemo za promicanje prirodnog neometanog poroda i logicno je da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima prirodnog poroda nego o blagodatima aktivno vodjenog poroda. da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima dojenja nego o blagodatima adaptiranog... itd.

----------


## mama courage

> kad seni napise, nemam sta nego potpisati   
> 
> *mama c*, nisam shvatila na sto aludiras kad kazes da bi po tebi prica o carskom bila samo alibi-prica (ne zamjeri, ja ti ponekad slabo kopcam  )?


znam ja da ti ponekad slabo kopčaš   :Razz:  no, evo, felix ti je i sama rekla post niže... 

felix, ne znam zašto si mene citirala, meni je jasno k'o dan da takva priča neće biti objavljena na portalu. (toliko o pravu izbora   :Razz:  )

----------


## Tiwi

> mc i kaea, bojim se da tu nema pomoci. ovo je forum udruge roda, mi se zalazemo za promicanje prirodnog neometanog poroda i logicno je da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima prirodnog poroda nego o blagodatima aktivno vodjenog poroda. da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima dojenja nego o blagodatima adaptiranog... itd.


čekaj

kaj se ne zalažemo za slobodu izbora?

----------


## seni

> mc i kaea, bojim se da tu nema pomoci. ovo je forum udruge roda, mi se zalazemo za promicanje prirodnog neometanog poroda i logicno je da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima prirodnog poroda nego o blagodatima aktivno vodjenog poroda. da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima dojenja nego o blagodatima adaptiranog... itd.


osim toga ovo je, meni se cini jedino mjesto u hrvata gdje zaista mozes dobiti dobar uvid, ali zaista dobar uvid u sve oko prirodnog poroda.

i mislim i jedino mjesto gdje mozes saznati nesto relevantno o porodu kod kuce, kao i opcenito o novim stemljenjima glede radanja.
i to je jako vrijedno.
uopce nije bitno da li bih ja sama rodila kod kuce ili ne, uvijek je dobro gledati "preko ruba tanjura".

----------


## Tiwi

kaae  ja bih ti željela samo napomenuti da nije istina da se u hr rodilištima ne može lijepo rađati i da nema onih koja su friendly i prema mamama.

ima

mnoge cure to kažu za rijeku


ja osobno tvrdim da je Varaždinsko rodilište i ekipa tamo model prema kojem bi se u hr trebali svi ravnati. moje iskustvo (a ima ih još podosta) je pozitivno, moj carski u VŽ je bio predivan!!   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mc i kaea, bojim se da tu nema pomoci. ovo je forum udruge roda, mi se zalazemo za promicanje prirodnog neometanog poroda i logicno je da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima prirodnog poroda nego o blagodatima aktivno vodjenog poroda. da cemo vise pricati o blagodatima dojenja nego o blagodatima adaptiranog... itd.
> 
> 
> čekaj
> 
> kaj se ne zalažemo za slobodu izbora?


mislim da sloboda izbora nije u kontradikciji  s tim da se na portalu rode i na forumu vise pise o ovom sto je felix nabrojala.
a pogotovo stoga sto takve informacije tesko mozes dobiti na drugim mjestima.

sloboda izbora znaci da osoba sama bira. i da si sama tu slobodu uzima, bez obzira sto tko drugi o tome misli. sloboda uvijek ima svoju cijenu.
kao i nesloboda.

----------


## Tiwi

ok slažem se

al činjenica je da obično na elektivni carski svi skaču kao na babarogu a na elektivni doma   :Grin:   ne

da se razumijemo, ja sam potpuno naklonjena prirodnom načinu rađanja, doma to ne bih radila jer znate kako bih ja završila. meni je okej da svatko bira 

to što ja smatram da iz čista mira birat carski nije neka fora isto mislim i za porod doma ako nisi milijun posto siguran da možeš imati podršku (legalnu) i pomoć ako stvai krenu loše, to je moje mišljenje i ne mijenja moje podržavanje prava na izbor.

zapravo, 


> uopce nije bitno da li bih ja sama rodila kod kuce ili ne, uvijek je dobro gledati "preko ruba tanjura".


  :Smile:

----------


## seni

> ok slažem se
> 
> al činjenica je da obično na elektivni carski svi skaču kao na babarogu a na elektivni doma    ne


  :Smile: [/quote]

to je mozda cinjenica. ne pratim bas sve po forumu. medutim pitanje je tko su to "svi" i sto to nekome znace.

da sam ja iz bilo kog razloga rodila carskim rezom, a taj razlog je bio u skladu sa sobom samom u datom trenutku mog zivota, ili da je bio medicinki indiciran, tesko da bi mi to "skakanje" bilo relevantno. 
ja sve stvari obicno volim promatrati u sirem okviru "slike zivota", pa mi "razvlacenja" celebritya ( i opcenito susjeda, prijatelja, poznanika) koje uzgred budi receno ni ne poznajemo i zgrazanje na njihove nacine i slicno, puno vise govore o tome tko "razvlaci" nego o samim osobama o kojima se traca.

ali je sasvim drugi par cipela kada na rodi mozes procitatzi podatke o tome da je elektivni cr. bez medicinskih indikaacija, operacija, koja kao i svaka druga operacija nosi odredene rizike. sto ce netko si tim informacijama napraviti, kako ce procjeniti pro i contra, je njegova osobna odluka.
osobna odluke se i zove osobna, jer je  osobna. 

i treci par cipela je to, da zbog vrzinog kola nepotebnih interveniranja u sam porod od strane medicinskog osoblja koje prati porod, ponekad (ili cesto) dolazi do nuznosti carskog reza i za one zene koje ga ne bi zeljele, ako nije medicinski opravdan.
u tom smislu, mislim da roda radi puno na promjeni takve situacije.  i zastupa svoja stajalista.
ali ona nije talibanska policija koja meni/tebi ili bilo kome "propisuje" kako ce radati.

meni se cini da se te kruske, jabuke i sljive vrlo cesto mjesaju.

----------


## Kanga

> meni se cini da se te kruske, jabuke i sljive vrlo cesto mjesaju.


  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> [ ali je sasvim drugi par cipela kada na rodi mozes procitatzi podatke o tome da je elektivni cr. bez medicinskih indikaacija, operacija, koja kao i svaka druga operacija nosi odredene rizike. sto ce netko si tim informacijama napraviti, kako ce procjeniti pro i contra, je njegova osobna odluka.
> osobna odluke se i zove osobna, jer je  osobna.


složila bih se s tobom, i sa felix vezano uz ciljeve i rodinu viziju, da nema spornih tekstova na portalu. nikako mi ne sjedaju ti neki tekstovi koji su tako očito selektivni da mi gube na vjerodostojnosti. to je samo moj dojam, ništa više - vjerujem da ima i drukčijih impresija na iste tekstove. :/ 

s jedne strane samo crnilo, negativnosti, opasnosti - s ciljem, pa mogu reći i širenja panike, a s druge strane idilična atmosfera mame koja rađa kući, pa bilo to i neasistirano, što čak udruga niti ne podržava kao način poroda. 

tu mi fali neka realnost, da se napiše da kod carskog u velikom postotku sve završi ok i po dijete i po rodilju, da se u većini slučajeva i dojenje uspostavi, ali da su mogu će i slijedeće posljedice, pa onda nabrojati među njima i smrt, ako treba. 

to sam već napisala na ovoj temi, ali svi se ponavljaju pa ću i ja   :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

Ma, mozda nije ni lose da stoje tekstovi poput onog cuvenog o cr, toliko su nevjerodostojni, da ih ni nemozes shvatiti ozbiljno.

----------


## mama courage

> a s druge strane idilična atmosfera mame koja rađa kući, pa bilo to i neasistirano, što čak udruga niti ne podržava kao način poroda. 
> 
> to sam već napisala na ovoj temi, ali svi se ponavljaju pa ću i ja


i ja ću te rado potpisati, jer je u tome catch - udruga samodeklarativno ne podržava neasistiran porod kod kuće, al ipak ima (ako se ne varam) čak dvije priče na tu temu. gdje je tu logika ?!   :Rolling Eyes:  i to u slučaju jedne priče, ne samo osobnu priču nego čitavo predavanje. o tome koliko je nepotreban ctg i sl. jel to korektna informacija, tako paušalno izrečena ?!




> ali je sasvim drugi par cipela kada na rodi mozes procitatzi podatke o tome da je elektivni cr. bez medicinskih indikaacija operacija, koja kao i svaka druga operacija nosi odredene rizike.


da nam je samo još na portalu naći podatke o rizicima neasistiranog poroda kod kuće, a ne samo disclaimer gdje se od odgovornosti ograđuju....

----------


## Tiwi

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a s druge strane idilična atmosfera mame koja rađa kući, pa bilo to i neasistirano, što čak udruga niti ne podržava kao način poroda. 
> 
> to sam već napisala na ovoj temi, ali svi se ponavljaju pa ću i ja  
> 
> 
> i ja ću te rado potpisati, jer je u tome catch - udruga samodeklarativno ne podržava neasistiran porod kod kuće, al ipak ima (ako se ne varam) čak dvije priče na tu temu. gdje je tu logika ?!   i to u slučaju jedne priče, ne samo osobnu priču nego čitavo predavanje. *o tome koliko je nepotreban ctg i sl. jel to korektna informacija, tako paušalno izrečena* ?!
> ...


ja sam posebno nezadovoljna ovim boldanim.
jer mislim da uopće nije tak nepotreban kao što se ženama nakon iščitanih forumskih stranica čini.

a i ostalo bih potpisala iako to inače ne činim   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Konstantan CTG nadzor samo povećava vjerojatnost carskog.  Istraživanja pokazala, a iz onoga što sam osobno vidjela i doživjela nisam se još uspjela uvjeriti u suprotno. Konstantan CTG nadzor nije nikoga spasio, jer sam za sebe ne može ništa ni napraviti, bez da je tamo bio netko tko bi tu ženu pitao kako se osjeća, pogledao što se s njom događa i slično.

----------


## Kanga

u bolnickim porodima i rizicnim trudnocama ctg sigurno ima svoju ulogu. i u tim slucajevima nije ga bitno samo prikopcati na zenu nego i nadzirati sto nije cest slucaj u nasim rodilistima (moj su kontrolirali svake prijestupne).

----------


## Kanga

> u bolnickim porodima


mislila sam na porode koji su vodeni od strane lijecnika ili primalje, a ne zene koja rada

----------


## Cubana

> Konstantan CTG nadzor nije nikoga spasio, jer sam za sebe ne može ništa ni napraviti, bez da je tamo bio netko tko bi tu ženu pitao kako se osjeća, pogledao što se s njom događa i slično.


Ne znam da bi se Ronin složila s ovom rečenicom.

----------


## Tiwi

ja kužim da ctg ne može sam za sebe niš napraviti (osim kaj ispušta zvukove) ali ipak, dopustimo da je izmišljen da pomogne a ne da spriječi ženu - ne znam, da rađa ili kaj već. 

masa cura će upravo taj zaključak izvući

ja mislim da men i ctg nije smetao, da me nije ograničavao, ali ga ne bih odbila, jer sam smatrala da zbog prethodnog poroda trebam takav nadzor.

e sad, možda da se ja ipak ne stavljam kao primjer, jer sam ipak imala rizični porod.

----------


## Maja

Da, pretpostavila sam da će ta priča izaći kao primjer i da ju je nezahvalno secirati, ali ću ipak reći da je u toj priči postojala i neobična bol u trudu i čudan zvuk puknuća, ali prije svega primalja koja je uletila u pravom trenutku. Ja tu jednostavno ne bih ctg slavila kao spasitelja, ako bi nekoga (a bi) onda sasvim sigurno konkretnu primalju. I još,  riječ je očito o porodu visokog rizika, kod kojeg je svaki nadzor bio dobrodošao. 
Evo, ja se usudila. Ali to je zadnje što komentiram u spomenutoj priči.

----------


## Maja

> ja kužim da ctg ne može sam za sebe niš napraviti (osim kaj ispušta zvukove) ali ipak, dopustimo da je izmišljen da pomogne a ne da spriječi ženu - ne znam, da rađa ili kaj već. 
> 
> masa cura će upravo taj zaključak izvući
> 
> ja mislim da men i ctg nije smetao, da me nije ograničavao, ali ga ne bih odbila, jer sam smatrala da zbog prethodnog poroda trebam takav nadzor.
> 
> e sad, možda da se ja ipak ne stavljam kao primjer, jer sam ipak imala rizični porod.


tiwi, ja tvoj porod vidim nešto drugačije, kao što ga vjerojatno i osoblje bolnice vidi na treći način. Ali to je nešto što nas dvije možemo i van foruma popričati ukoliko ikad budeš željela, nije ovo mjesto.

----------


## Maja

> Da, pretpostavila sam da će ta priča izaći kao primjer i da ju je nezahvalno secirati, ali ću ipak reći da je u toj priči postojala i neobična bol u trudu i čudan zvuk puknuća, ali prije svega primalja koja je uletila u pravom trenutku. Ja tu jednostavno ne bih ctg slavila kao spasitelja, ako bi nekoga (a bi) onda sasvim sigurno konkretnu primalju. I još,  riječ je očito o porodu visokog rizika, kod kojeg je svaki nadzor bio dobrodošao. 
> Evo, ja se usudila. Ali to je zadnje što komentiram u spomenutoj priči.


odgovarala sam cubani

----------


## mama courage

> Konstantan CTG nadzor nije nikoga spasio, jer sam za sebe ne može ništa ni napraviti, bez da je tamo bio netko tko bi tu ženu pitao kako se osjeća, pogledao što se s njom događa i slično.


pa jel to itko tvrdio ?!  :?

ja samo velim da rečenice poput ovog: 
"Nepotreban CTG koji uznemiruje i majku i dijete"  (i još takvih nekoliko u nizu, s grozmornom pričom o tome da se dijete odvaja na 6 sati od majke) je generaliziranje i krajnje senzacionalistički napisano. 

no, pustimo se sad ctg-a... vratimo se logici.

----------


## Felix

ja cu dodati da ctg ne moze i ne smije biti ono cemu sluzi u nasim rodilistima - _zamjena_ za zivu osobu od krvi i mesa pokraj rodilje. koliko ste puta citali da su zenu spojili na ctg i otisli, ne vracajuci se duze vrijeme? ja to svako malo citam. zena u porodu visokog rizika moze imati i 3 i 5 i koliko god hoces ctg-a na sebi, ali ako nema osobe koja ce trenutno reagirati ako dodje do problema, sam ctg joj nece spasiti zivot.

----------


## Cubana

> Konstantan CTG nadzor nije nikoga spasio, jer sam za sebe ne može ništa ni napraviti, bez da je tamo bio netko tko bi tu ženu pitao kako se osjeća, pogledao što se s njom događa i slično.


Trebala sam sve citirati. Naravno da sam CTG ne može ništa učiniti ako nikoga nema da prati rodilju i CTG. 
Ali ne bih rekla da neivanzivni monitoring može biti tako štetan kako ga se prikazuje.

----------


## Maja

Problem je uvijek isti - ne doživljavamo jednako pojam "neinvazivnog". Mašina koja spriječava ženu da se u porodu kreće, "monitorira" je i prati joj "napredak", mjeri joj vrijeme, i još i pinga, vrlo je invazivna u porodu.

----------


## Cubana

Btw, ja sam MM prvo educirala što mora pratiti na CTG-u i alarmirati bude li potrebe.

----------


## Felix

zato sto centar zbivanja poroda vise nije zena - nego aparat. rodilja se mora namjestiti tako da ctg-u ne smeta, svi gledaju ctg a ne rodilju, a kod lezeceg polozaja koji je cesto uvjet za ctg moze doci do konkretnih problema u tijeku poroda. situacija kad je uz rodilju konstatno osoba, ako se kucanje srca povremeno provjerava ctg-om ili fetoskopom, je povoljnija za ishod poroda nego konstantna prikljucenost na ctg.

ne mogu sad, ali pokusat cu kasnije staviti nekoliko tekstova o ctg-u.

----------


## Felix

ako zelite odvojenu temu o ctg-u, recite sad da ne kombiniramo dvije teme na jednom topicu.

----------


## Kaae

Jooj, brdo postova koje sam zelila quotati, a ne da mi se kopirati dio po dio.

Pa, onda, redom:

*Felix*, jasno mi je sto je Roda i sto zagovara.  Kao sto sam i jucer napisala, jednostavno mi se ponekad ne svidja nacin na koji se to radi. Informacije na portalu i forumu su odlicne i za svaku pohvalu, ali, kao sto rekoh, nekad su preekstremno alternativne, cak do te mjere gdje se (ne)izravno osudjuje drugaciji izbor.

Osobno, ne zagovaram ni jedno ni drugo ni trece ni peto, vec samo i jedino slobodu izbora uz dovoljno informiranosti i znanja. Konkretno, na porod kod kuce u Hrvatskoj ne bih se nikad odlucila. Ne zato sto mislim da je radjati kod kuce lose per se, naprotiv, vec zato sto mislim da ne mogu sama sve znati i/ili uciniti, a tu mi ne bi tko imao pomoci, odnosno na takvu pomoc ne bih se zeljela osloniti..blablabla, nevazno. 

*seni* - posve je jasno da Roda nije talibanska policija, ili bilo sto slicno, ali, pitam se, je li onda nejasno da Roda zapravo JEST vrlo poznato 'mjesto' okupljanja velikog broja ljudi koji traze odgovore na puno, puno pitanja. Iako Roda to sluzbeno nije, zbog nedostatka drugih izvora informacija, ipak je nekako postala nesluzbeno sluzbena podrska ogromnom broju zena (a i muskaraca, ponekad!). Upravo zato mi se ne svidja sto je sve crno ili bijelo. 

*cvijeta73* - potpis, jer sam lijena a bas si lijepo objasnila ovu moju crnobijelonemasivog situaciju.

*Tiwi* - znam da ima i posve mi je jasno zasto se o tim lijepim iskustvima puno rjedje pise.

----------


## ina33

> složila bih se s tobom, i sa felix vezano uz ciljeve i rodinu viziju, da nema spornih tekstova na portalu. nikako mi ne sjedaju ti neki tekstovi koji su tako očito selektivni da mi gube na vjerodostojnosti. to je samo moj dojam, ništa više - vjerujem da ima i drukčijih impresija na iste tekstove. :/


Ovo mogu skroz potpisat jer je takva i moja percepcija. A ima nešto i u tome što kaže Kaae tj. takav je i moj dojam - da je Rodin forum, bez obzira što je glasnogovornik stavova udruge Roda službeno, toliku super i mjesto je okupljanja ogromne mase ljudi koji svašta znaju i iskoče sa svim živim informacijama da je neslužbeno postao mjesto informiranja ogromne većine roditelja. U tom kontektsu je i meni to crno-bijelo bilo zbunjujuće.

----------


## leonisa

ok, mozda malo glupo pitanje.....ali zasto je nuzno lezati kad se snima ctg?
zasto obavezno na boku?
nakon sto cijelu tudnocu snimas na ledjma il u sjedecem polozaju? 
i onako dobijes "pojas".

----------


## TinnaZ

Evo mene nakon dužeg vremena zaobilaženja ove teme, pa i foruma općenito, ako ne pazim jako navučem se na teme koje me diraju u dušu i onda mi oduzimaju vrijeme koje bi pošteno trebala posvetiti nečem drugom.
Ali evo, ovdje na sreću imam pravo izbora odignorirati ili se navući, i sama biram ovo drugo.

Za porod to na žalost nije slučaj, a mislim da je upravo *pravo izbora* ključna stvar u cijeloj priči, koju bi trebali zastupati svi pa valjda i pravnici k jarcu.

I toliko se lome koplja oko rađanja kod kuće, koje se odvijalo do prije 50 god. u našim domovima, i kao da smo dobili amneziju na to da su naši *roditelji rodđeni kod kuće, isto kao i to medicinsko osoblje*, a nadam se uskoro i djeca naše djece ako majka tako izabere.

Loše tada, a loše i danas - je što ni onda ni danas *nemamo pravo izbora*. Tada nisu mogli birati bolnicu oni koji su željeli, a danas ne možemo ne izabrati tu istu bolnicu. I to je ono što me boljelo na mojim porodima, ne samo što nisam imala pravo izbora o postupcima na mojem normalnom porodu, nego nisam imala ni istinsko pravo izbora gdje i kako ću roditi.

Nikada neću biti za to da se država ima pravo miješati u moje pravo izbora, čak i ako tada stvarno štiti život moga djeteta ili moj. Ako se ne miješa u to da li će majka pušenjem ubiti dijete u utrobi, i daje joj pravo izbora da sama odluči, otkuda ta iznenadna zainteresiranost da se štiti život toga djeteta kod samog poroda. Ili majke. Majka/roditelji su jedine osobe koje  *trebaju imati pravo odlučiti da li i koji rizik su spremni prihvatiti*. Djeca i rizik koji nose prelazeći preko ceste na jednom od velikih križanja bez semafora u Varaždinu nikoga ne zabrinjavaju (na kojem se svako malo gine), ali svi se zapale kad se spomene 10,20,30,40% nije bitno koliko posto rizika smrti kod kućnog poroda.

Meni osobno isto nije prihvatljiv rizik neasistiranog kućnog poroda, bolničkog seciranja koje sam prošla 2 puta isto tako nisam sigurna da li bih ponovo psihički preživjela, a emocionalno najprihvatljivija opcija mi je kućni asistirani. Siva zona toga područja (dati ću kasnije link jednog ginekologa koji misli da nije baš tako siva), me muči također i niti ona mi nije baš nešto što bih žarko željela. Obzirom da sam 5min. od bolnice, hitnost i carski me ne brinu.

Kad se odlučim za prihvatljivu varijantu, možda se odlučim i na treće  :Smile: ). 

Nešto sam čitala o potpisivanju nekih sporazuma o slobodnom kolanju medicinske radne snage između Hrvatske i ostalih zemalja EU, bez potrbe za radnim dozvolama, pa se možda i to pitanje iskristalizira.

----------


## TinnaZ

[quote]Porod kod ku

----------


## Deaedi

> Međutim cijena usluge u kojoj sudjeluju primjerice 2 liječnika i primalja, a istovremeno su svi osigurani visokim policama od moguće medicinske greške, izuzetno je visoka.


Sad mi nije jasno, jedan od argumenata protiv carskog (elektivnog carskog bez medicinskih indikacija), a u korist poroda kod kuce je bila, koliko se ja sjecam iz jedne od rasprava, upravo cijena. Odnosno, spocitavalo se onima koje zele carski, da to ne bi smjelo biti o trosku drzave - a sada ispada da je porod kod kuce također (pre)skup.

----------


## Felix

pa stvar je u tome da doticni lijecnik ocito ne zna sto je to porod kod kuce  :Wink:  on bi naprosto bolnicu preselio rodilji doma - a to uopce nije point.

kao sto neki misle, stajaznam, da ocevi zele biti na porodu zato sto zele vidjeti kako im se radja dijete. naravno, to je dio odluke, ali mislim da je bitniji faktor to sto zele pomoci (psihicki i fizicki) zeni u trudovima.

----------


## mama courage

> pa stvar je u tome da doticni lijecnik ocito ne zna sto je to porod kod kuce  on bi naprosto bolnicu preselio rodilji doma - a to uopce nije point.


moram te potpisati.   :Grin:  ja se plaho začudila otkud odjednom dva lječnika. 

koliko znam, u razvijenim zemljama je porod kod kuće najjeftiniji. osiguranje plaća sve (pretpostavljam to zavisi i od osobnog osiguranja), osim "spremnost" primalje (nekih 300-500 eura).

----------


## TinnaZ

pa to uopće nema jedno s drugim veze.
U razvijenim zemljama je omogućeno da porodu kod kuće prisustvuje samo JEDNA primalja, koja ne košta jako puno.

U Hrvatskoj nije zakonski omogućeno prisustvo 1 primalje (što i kod nas ne bi koštalo previše). Nije čak omogućeno niti uz 2 primalje. Za izlazak na teren vjerojatno je nužno da bude kompletni *tim*. Znam po mami, da tim čini 1 farmaceut i 2 farmaceutska tehničara. Tehničar ne smije izdati lijek ako nije prisutan farmaceut. Kaže se - nema dozvolu za samostalan rad.

Analogijom, kod izlaska na teren morali bi biti 1 liječnik i 2 sestre. Ne samo što 2 sestre koštaju više nego 1, nego mora biti +liječnik. To je za sada vjerojatno jedini legalni način. Kad budu sestre imale dozvolu sa samostalan rad i kod nas, onda će i kod nas kućni porod biti jeftiniji od bolničkog. Trenutno je 3 osobe na 1 rodilju - naspram bolnice gdje su 3 osobe na 20 rodilja.

Što se tiče obaveze nošenja tehnikalija, vjerojatno postoji neki propis kako mora biti opremljen ginekolog kod pružanja skrb/usluga. Vjerojatno se obaveza opremljenosti ne odnosi samo na ambulantu, nego općenito na pružanje zdravstvene usluge. Kužiš, ne može zidar zidati kuću ako nije opremljen zaštitnom kacigom. Iako misli da mu ne treba.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ali ako smo vjerni stavu da je bitno da je osoba humana i stručna a ne kave boje kutu nosi, zašto bi meni smetalo ako je uz mene ženska ginekologinja (ako pretpostavim negativnu "mušku" energiju), i primalja, pod uvjetom da i jedna i druga sjede na prstima dok je sve u redu.
Ima divnih doktorica, primalja koje uspijevaju zauzeti takav stav i u bolnici, zašto ne bi doma. Isto tako i ginekologa.

----------


## Felix

ne znam jesi li znala, prosli tjedan je usvojen zakon o primaljstvu. primalje su dobile samostalnost, sto konkretno znaci da kad se osnuje hrvatska komora primalja, ovih desetak-dvadesetak starijih primalja koje su se skolovale po starom sistemu mogle bi dobiti samostalnost i u praksi.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma daj   :Klap:  
skidam se sa ovog topica, to mi je satisfakcija za cijelu godinu.

----------


## Zorana

M. courage, u Austriji kucni porod kosta cca 1300-1400 eura. Otprilike pola od tog novca dobije se natrag pod uvjetom da babica nema ugovor s osiguravajucim kucama. Ako ga ima, onda platis sam izmedju 500 i 800 eura i ne dobijas natrag nista. Ali, sve ostale troskove, posjete tijekom trudnoce i porod plati osiguranje. u svakom slucaju, to je neki odokativni trosak, 1300-1400 eura, ovisi o babicama. Ne znam koliko kosta bolnicki porod. :/

----------


## mama courage

> Natürliche Geburten sind für das Gemeinwesen wesentlich billiger, da keine Kosten für eine Operation anfallen und weil - bei Krankenhaus-Geburten - Frau und Kind in der Regel schneller das Krankenhaus verlassen könnten. Eine Geburt per Kaiserschnitt kostet die Krankenkassen zwischen 4.700 und 6.000 Euro. Für eine natürliche Geburt werden ungefähr 2.700 Euro fällig. Eine Hausgeburt belastet den Krankenkassen-Etat um ungefähr 500 Euro.





> Was kostet die Geburtshausgeburt / Hausgeburt?
> 
> *Das Honorar für die (reine) Arbeitsleistung der Hebamme wird von uns direkt mit Ihrer Krankenkasse abgerechnet. Wenn es notwendig werden sollte  einen Arzt zu konsultieren, gilt Gleiches für das ärztliche Honorar. Sie haben damit keinerlei Aufwand oder Auslagen.*
> 
> Darüber hinaus fallen im Rahmen der Geburt im Geburtshaus weitere Kosten (Betriebskosten, Miete, Verwaltung etc.) an. Die Kosten belaufen sich zwischen 500,- EUR und 550,- EUR, die wir Ihnen bisher direkt in Rechnung stellen mussten.  Seit dem 27.6.2008 tragen die Krankenkassen diesen Beitrag bei Geburtshäusern, die sich dem QM-System (Qualitätsmanagement) unterziehen. Wir können die Betriebskosten nun direkt mit ihrer Krankenkasse abrechnen.
> 
> Weiterhin fallen Aufwendungen zur Gewährleistung/ Sicherung der ununterbrochenen Rufbereitschaft der Hebamme an. Diese betragen bei Geburtshausgeburten 200,– EUR und *bei Hausgeburten 300,– EUR. Diese Kosten müssen privat getragen werden*.
> 
> Die Kosten für die Rufbereitschaft  bei Klinikentbindungen betragen 300,– EUR und werden nicht von den Kassen übernommen.


ako laže gugl, lažem i ja.   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Vidju ovaj link.

http://www.hebammenzentrum.at/hausgeb/hg_faq.htm

----------


## Zorana

Mislim da je porod u bolnici jos uvijek skuplji. Muz spominje cifru od nekih 2000 eura, ali ja nisam sigurna u taj podatak.

----------


## mama courage

komisch... možda je razlika njemačka - austrija ?!?! 

ako sam dobro skontala, najjeftinije je u svicarskoj radjati doma:
http://www.inp-sh.ch/schwanger-krankenkasse.html

 :Grin: 

zorana, jel vi u austriji plaćate krankenkassu posebno ? ili se to skida s plaće ?

----------


## Ancica

U mojem kraju u Kanadi je evo bas danas objavio ministar zdravstva Alberte (jedne od kanadskih provincija) da ce ministarstvo od sljedeceg proljeca pokrivati uslige primalja (kod nas su primalje samostalne, al samo u cetiri provincije - ostale provincije nemaju regulirano primaljstvo -a u svim provincijama u rodilistima rade lijecnici i medicinske sestre, te primalje ako imaju ugovor s rodilistem).

Kol'ko sam skuzila, do sada se placalo oko $3.500 (kanadskih) iz osobnog dzepa ako si htio primalju. U ostale tri provincije di su primalje regulirane njihove usluge su se vec placale iz provincijskih proracuna. Alberta je bila jedina di su imale samostalnost al ne i pokrice iz budzeta javnog zdravstva.

Citam da Albertanska medicinska udruga pozdravlja odluku da se primalje pocnu placati iz provincijskog obracuna al ih ne veseli sto to ukljucuje i porode kod kuce   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

koliko se ja sjećam - carski državu košta 6 i pol tisuća kuna

u priv. rodilištu je ta cifra puno više.



ali super mi je što je prihvaćen zakon o primaljstvu - to je jedna bitna karika koja je nedostajala u po mom mišljenju - omogućavanju sigurnog poroda kod kuće. ja nekako ne bih da žene skroz same rađaju.

i da, jučer sam s MMom malo razglabala o ovoj temi, pa sam na kraju došla do zaključka da je jako teško ustati miran kad se govori o carskom - ako je žena na carskom i bila jer spada u onaj mali postotak kad je to nužno. naime, sigurna sam da ni jedna žena koja je rodila normalno, pogotovo ak je to bio prirodan porod ili bar  relativno neinterventan -ne može zamisliti kako je to kad ne možeš roditi i kad zato završiš na carskom. ostavlja dosta jake osjećaje pa vjerojatno zato i skačemo na zadnje noge kod svake rasprave.

trudim se zadržati bistru glavu i emocije na mediumu   :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

Ines Preindl je carskim rezom rodila sina - mala beba 47 cm i 2900 g - ovo je sigurno bio elektivni carski  :/ . Pitam se zašto naša estrada može birati arski kao način poroda, a mi, obični smrtnici - ne   :Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

ne bih se upuštala u rasprave rekla kazala.
znaš li 100 % da je bio carski bez indikacija?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ne znam jesi li znala,
>  prosli tjedan je usvojen zakon o primaljstvu. primalje su dobile samostalnost, sto konkretno znaci da kad se osnuje hrvatska komora primalja, ovih desetak-dvadesetak starijih primalja koje su se skolovale po starom sistemu mogle bi dobiti samostalnost i u praksi .


Ovo je jako važna vijest i zaslužuje quote i bold  :Smile: .

----------


## pomikaki

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam jesi li znala,
>  prosli tjedan je usvojen zakon o primaljstvu. primalje su dobile samostalnost, sto konkretno znaci da kad se osnuje hrvatska komora primalja, ovih desetak-dvadesetak starijih primalja koje su se skolovale po starom sistemu mogle bi dobiti samostalnost i u praksi .
> 
> 
> Ovo je jako važna vijest i zaslužuje quote i bold .


Zbilja. To je ono na što ja čekam  :D 
nego što to znači u praksi - drugim riječima: KADA?

----------


## MGrubi

> Ines Preindl je carskim rezom rodila sina - mala beba 47 cm i 2900 g - ovo je sigurno bio elektivni carski  :/ . Pitam se zašto naša estrada može birati arski kao način poroda, a mi, obični smrtnici - ne


možeš
ka i oni
lipo "platiš" psihologu da ti napiše indikaciju: fobija od vaginalnog poroda

ili tako nekako

----------


## single

o carskom rezu ima vec moja prica
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=58880

a nadam se da ce biti jos koja...meni je moj porod ostao kao najdivnije iskustvo i da mogu birati opet bih tako RODILA.......

----------


## Deaedi

> ka i oni
> lipo "platiš" psihologu da ti napiše indikaciju: fobija od vaginalnog poroda
> 
> ili tako nekako


Zašto misliš da se za tu indikaciju mora platiti, misliš da ona ne postoji ili da je izmišljena.

I ko su "oni" ? Zaboravljaš da je i imenovana majka kao i mi, te da zaslužuje da se o njoj razgovara sa poštovanjem (to je valjda opća kultura), a ne da se implicira da je plaćala za neku dijagnozu.

----------


## Felix

lijepo vas molim da se okanimo rekla-kazala traceva. kako i zasto je ines rodila, zna ona a ne mi.

molim bez postova o ines i vratimo se na temu.

----------


## mikka

kome bi ja morala platiti da rodim doma?  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

tvoje pitanje spada u istu skupinu.

molim da se vratimo na temu, a to je pravo na izbor nacina poroda.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ka i oni
> lipo "platiš" psihologu da ti napiše indikaciju: fobija od vaginalnog poroda
> 
> ili tako nekako
> 
> 
> ...


u ex raspravama o CR-u bez indikacija pričalo se i o tome da može dobiti indikacija od psihologa
u našoj državi možeš kupiti skoro sve .. i di bi bio problem kupiti jednu takvu indikaciju od nekog psihologa, bar 1 će to učiniti za pare ... zakon vjerojatnosti

"oni" = oni drugi koji imaju brdo para, namjerno nisam se vezala uz jedno ime

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje, da li mislis da ta indikacija ne postoji, ako se za nju mora platiti?

----------


## koryanshea

ja mislim da je mislila da AKO ne postoji (kod konkretnog pacijenta), naći će se netko tko će ju ipak "dijagnosticirati", za lovu.

ja sam mislila da smo se nekako složili da su psihičke indikacije - indikacije.  :Smile: 

(mnogo mislim jutros...  :Razz:  )

----------


## MGrubi

> Nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje, da li mislis da ta indikacija ne postoji, ako se za nju mora platiti?


ta indikacija tj. fobija od vaginalnog poroda je stvarnost
ja sam ju imala prije nego li sam saznala da bolnički vaginalni pakao kojeg je prošla moja mama nema veze sa pravim prirodnim porodom

tako jak strah će tjerati previše adrealina u krv i kočiti porod = dripanje= velika mogućnost za CR - jer se psiha previše suprostavlja porodu

ako postoji , zašto bi plaća istinu? 
ako ne postoji nego samo želiš zaobići trenutnu zakonsku nemogućnost za elektivni CR, misliš da je problem naći psihologa koji bi potpisa papir za tu indikaciju, za pare?

----------


## flower

> ja sam mislila da smo se nekako složili da su psihičke indikacije - indikacije.


 ovo definitivno potpisujem.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako postoji , zašto bi plaća istinu? 
> ako ne postoji nego samo želiš zaobići trenutnu zakonsku nemogućnost za elektivni CR, misliš da je problem naći psihologa koji bi potpisa papir za tu indikaciju, za pare?


Zanima me gdje si cula da je netko platio, zasto navodis da se za tu indikaciju moze platiti?

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako postoji , zašto bi plaća istinu? 
> ako ne postoji nego samo želiš zaobići trenutnu zakonsku nemogućnost za elektivni CR, misliš da je problem naći psihologa koji bi potpisa papir za tu indikaciju, za pare?
> 
> 
> Zanima me gdje si cula da je netko platio, zasto navodis da se za tu indikaciju moze platiti?


čula sam da bi se moglo, kao opciju
nitko nije naveo konkretan slučaj jer bi to bila izdaja

mito je u skladu sa mojim viđenjem RH

----------


## Deaedi

A cuj, rekla bi da je stvarno neozbiljno iznositi takve objede i na racun struke i na racun rodilja. Bez dokaza i samo zato sto ti smatras da se u RH za sve moze platiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ta indikacija definitivno postoji, a ima i svoje ime-tokofobia.

----------


## TinnaZ

čak i žene koje ne pronađu pravi način za suočiti se sa epitetom  bolničkih poroda (pretpostavimo da je pravi način shvatiti da prirodni porod je ono što nam je priroda namijenila, a ono što se u bolnici prakticira je možda tek donekle supstitut toga, a vrlo često niti blizu toga nego traumatični vaginalni porod) - znači i žene koje ne znaju, ne mogu razlučiti razliku - vrlo često imaju također ono 6 čulo koje im kaže to nije to, to nije ono što želim, s čim se mogu suočiti, ne želim svoje dijete izložiti tome, moram naći alternativu, drugo rješenje. 
Možda i njima majčinski nagon govori - standardni bolnički vaginalni nije ono što želim za svoje dijete i za sebe.
Laiku, a pogotovo javnim osobama koje su još pod većim pritiskom (kako li bi tek bilo Milanki Opačić svađati se sa raskrečenim nogama, dovoljno je teško i kada te ne prati javnost), je logično pokušati pronaći alternativu, rješenje.
Ako ne znaš da vrlo često slika bolničkih vaginalnih i ono što bi trebao biti prirodni porod nisu jedno te isto (kao što i sama nisam znala prvi puta), kao logična alternativa namaće se carski. Za prirodni porod i svu prateću ljudskost, pažnju i brigu ne možeš platiti - ali za carski možda možeš. I kako bismo mi mogli znati u kakvim previranjima i dvojbama su te žene bile. A sigurna sam da je jedino što žele - najbolje za svoju bebu i za sebe.

----------


## Indi

Ne zna di bi drugo stavila svoje iskustvo s pregledam na dan termina, pa ga stavljam ovdje jer je usko vezano za sam porod.

Naime, danas mi je termin i odem na pregled u bolnicu, mada sam se mislila hoću li sačekati još koji dan ili ne, no kako mi je ušće povučeno već dva tjedna, a od tad i čep ispada, te  povremeno imam trudove koji stanu, a prije tjedan sam već bila otvorena 2 prsta, zanimala me situacija. 

Dođem tamo, stave me na ctg u hodniku između rađaonice i predrađaonice. To je izgledalo tako da je ctg na onom dijelu koji se stavlja na stomak već imao gel, par dlaka, ali to nije dovoljno nego ga ja moram držati jednom rukom, dok drugom moram povlačiti papir jer _kad se povlači, bolje ide_, po riječima sestre. Ležim, slušam otkucaje svoje sreće, gledam neonke na stropu, slušam jaukanje žena iz bokseva i ne mogu vjerovati koja komedija.

Nakon ctg-a krenuo preglede: povučeno ušće, otvorena 3cm, lagano izbočenog vodenjaka, uredne plodne vode (usput sam prokrvarila od pregleda jer nije bio baš bezbolan).
Nakon pregleda kreće  mentalni dribling: on bi mene naručio u 7ujutro, klistiranje do 8 i do podne sam gotova s time da naglašava da se ne radi tu o njegovom komoditetu, da to kao ne mislim, a da napomenem da mu u 7 počinje radni dan, u podne mu je marenda, a njegove rečenice zvuče kao unaprijed naučene za nagovaranje žena na drip. Odgovorih mu da ja ipak ne bih, na što instant ispali: a vi ste onda sigurno Roda. 
Poziva me cinično da sjednem jer ga kao doista zanima moj stav i zašto odbijam indukciju. Pokušao je biti vrlo neugodan, bar ga takvim doživjeh, pozivao se na obrazovanost i htio me diskreditirati rečenicama tipa: a vi ste što po zanimanju, misleći  valjda da nisam uopće školovana i da nemam blage veze s ičim, tj. da ne znam mućnut svojom glavom, nego da kao ovca slijedim neke eto tamo napise nekih Roda.
Bacao je floskule o zamućenoj plodnoj kod nekih žena koje su odbile drip, pa pričao o tome kako 70% žena rađa noću, a da je po njemu dan pametniji od noći i da je zato bolje  roditi danju u kontroliranim uvjetima kad su svi budniji bla bla. Onda opet naglašavao da se ne radi o njegovom komoditetu, nego da je bolje rađati u tim kontroliranim medicinskim uvjetima (ponavljam: radno vrijeme u 7 počinje, u 12 marenda)... Imala sam želju malo raspravljati s njime o njegovom pretpostavljanju savršenstva medicine pred iskustvom majke prirode i prirode rađanja od našeg postanka  i pitati ga da zaključi zašto doista više žena rađa noću, nego danju, možda upravo zato jer nagonski osjećaju pritisak ovoga tipa i tijelo ga želi izbjeći... no, djelovalo mi je deplasirano upušati se u takve rasprave, pa nisam...Smješkah mu se, nastojeći što mirnije i pristojnije braniti svoje pravo na izbor.

Spominjao je Maribor i uvjete kontroliranog rađanje tamo :? Spominjao Rodu i financijsku korist pojedinaca unutar Rode  :Laughing:  (cure da ja bar tako  :Grin: )  i da se zato sve to radi jer da je danas u svemu marketing i financijska korist...
 Onda je krenuo s mojom konstitucijom i njegovim iskustvom rađanja žena mog tjelesnog tipa: kao vas samo malo treba pogurati, pogotovo jer ste toliko dugo otvoreni i vi bi brzo sve riješili. Ja opet odbijam, njega onda opet kao doista zanima moja mentalna struktura i  zašto ja odbijam sad tu indukciju kad sam skoro pred rađanjem.Još jednom mu lijepo objasnih da mi je tek danas termin i da s obzirom da je sve uredno, nema potrebe bebu nasilu čupati vanka, pogotovo što nije u dva dana i da ćemo vidjeti za ta dva dana razvoj situacije jer može do tad i samo krenuti...

Rekoh mu i da ako bude medicinske potrebe za dripom, neću ga odbiti, ali da s ovim nalazom doista nema potrebe.
Taktika mu je još bila da je napisao da odbijam indukciju, rekavši mi da kad dođem u bolnicu i to vide njegove kolege, oni će to znati, bla bla bla....nevjerojatno!!! 
Na kraju mu rekoh nakon jedne opaske da ne treba biti ciničan da se ja jednostavno želim voditi zdravom logikom i dati bebi šansu još koji dan...zaključio je: razumjeli smo se, a možete misliti koliko...
Pitala sam ga je li dolazim opet za dva dana na kontrolu, a on je rekao da ga se ne tiče jer da sam odbila indukciju i da sama odlučim, otprilike tako nešto... Sestra je bila vrlo korektna i rekla da ga pustim što priča jer da imam pravo odbiti i da se mi vidimo za dva dana... 

Doista nevjerojatno. Uredan nalaz, ja pred mogućim potpuno prirodnim porodom i on bi mene na silu porodio i još mi želi nametnuti osjećaj da sam neobrazovana, da nemam pojma što želim i da ugrožavam tako svoje dijete, prestrašno!!!!

Drago mi je da sam sve ove klasične priče o zastrašivanju koje je još spominjao, a nisam napisala, već ovdje pročitala, pa se nisam iznenadila niti me uspio uznemiriti, bila sam totalno 8) i nasmiješena cijelo vrijeme, mada nakon svega ostane taj glupavi osjećaj jer se morah braniti u situaciji u kojoj po prirodi stvari to ne bih trebala...
Drago mi je da me nije uspio izbaciti iz takta i da sam ostala mirna, pogotovo jer procjenih da ulazak u dublje rasprave je potpuno deplasiran i da nema smisla trošiti energiju na formalan razgovor s nekiom tko te niti sluša, niti čuje, pa sam samo izražavala onoliko koliko je potrebno da previše ne dodiruje njegov ego, a da zaštitim svoje pravo na izbor. Žao mi je samo što se nisam sjetila  pitati ga za titulu Unicefa koju bolnica ima: Bolnica - prijatelj djece.



Evo i prije par minuta me zvala moja ginička da vidi jesam li rodila (uvijek zove sve svoje trudnice na dan termina) i dala mi podršku za moju odluku jer da i ona misli da je bolje da sve ide prirodno, rekla da ne slušam njega jer da nema žurbe još bar tjedan dana... Hvala Bogu i na doktorima koji se zalažu za prirodan porod.

----------


## TinnaZ

draga moja, nakon skoro identičnog iskustva tvojem, i nakon što sam ostala pri svom stavu, imala sam sreće zadnji pregled naletjeti najednog stvarno korektnog mladog liječnika, koji me je opustio i podržao te sam se i ja valjda mentalno opustila te rodila na kraju bez modernih baja i hajvančića sineka od 4,5kg, kojeg sigurna sam 101% ne bi rodila vaginalno da je bila indukcija i nasilno čupanje.

Ono što meni pada na pamet kao odgovor takvima (da idem ponovo rađati) - doktore, implicirate mi ideju da moje tijelo nije u stanju samostalno do kraja odraditi svoju ulogu trudnoće i poroda, počinjem se osjećati nesigurno i nesposobno da svoju majčinsku ulogu koje je i porod dio izvedem kako treba. Nikada nisam pomišljala da moje tijelo to nije u stanju odraditi kako treba, a nakon vaših riječi počinjem sumnjati u ulogu koju mi je priroda dala.  Zbog čega vi mislite da nisam u stanju roditi normalno? (nema tu smisla ulaziti u rasprave o plodnoj vodi, rađanju u kontroliranim uvjetima itd.) Ili ja sam sada uvjerena da nešto nije u redu kad želite bebu prije vremena poroditi, i da mi tajite što.
Na stranu Rode, nisi članica (aktivna) niti je to bitno, pa valjda imamo svoj mozak koji ne bi stao da nema Roda (druga stvar što bi možda malko nesigurnije razmišljao).

----------


## Saradadevii

> Drago mi je da me nije uspio izbaciti iz takta i da sam ostala mirna, pogotovo jer procjenih da ulazak u dublje rasprave je potpuno deplasiran i da nema smisla trošiti energiju na formalan razgovor s nekiom tko te niti sluša, niti čuje, pa sam samo izražavala onoliko koliko je potrebno da previše ne dodiruje njegov ego, a da zaštitim svoje pravo na izbor. Žao mi je samo što se nisam sjetila pitati ga za titulu Unicefa koju bolnica ima: Bolnica - prijatelj djece.


Super si se drzala!
Ako imas vremena i volje, napisi prituzbu ravnatelju.
Kada ih zapuhne vjetar prituzbi, crno na bijelo, s imenom i prezimenom, mozda ce tada paziti *kako* se razgovaraju sa svojim klijenticama.

Sve najbolje za porod (i sretno, da ti se takav ginekolog ili netko slican ne zatekne pri porodu)!

----------


## Felix

indi, bravo!  :Naklon:  stvarno si se smireno drzala.  :Smile:  mozes li reci u kojem je to rodilistu bilo?




> Spominjao Rodu i financijsku korist pojedinaca unutar Rode  (cure da ja bar tako ) i da se zato sve to radi jer da je danas u svemu marketing i financijska korist...


na ovo ne znam da li da   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ili   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ili   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   nevjerojatno...

mi u rodi sve, ali apsolutno *SVE* radimo volonterski. nemamo *nikakvu* financijsku korist od trosenja silnih sati slobodnog vremena na ovom forumu i u rodinim akcijama.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ako imas vremena i volje, napisi prituzbu ravnatelju.
> Kada ih zapuhne vjetar prituzbi, crno na bijelo, s imenom i prezimenom, mozda ce tada paziti *kako* se razgovaraju sa svojim klijenticama.


 ili poslije poroda, budi malo zlopamtilo.




> mi u rodi sve, ali apsolutno SVE radimo volonterski. nemamo nikakvu financijsku korist od trosenja silnih sati slobodnog vremena na ovom forumu i u rodinim akcijama.


to bi trebalo pisati na početnoj stranici velikim slovima!

----------


## Indi

*Cure*, hvala vam na podršci.

*TinnaZ*, pitanja su ti odlična  :Laughing:  S obzirom da je dotični skoro dežuran, a ako mi skoro krenemo, lako bi mogla naletiti opet na njega, pa si mi dala dobre dodatne ideje. I meni je dosta toga padalo na pamet, ali nekako doista mi se nije dalo s njime ulaziti u neke rasprave jer je očito mislio da sam toliko glupa da neću prozreti njegove prozirne pokušaje manipulacija (npr. odmah se okomio na Rodu, jasno dajući do znanja da zna naziv udruge, a onda kasnije u rečenice kao tobože nije siguran ubaci omalovažavajući dio kao ma te  Rode, čaplje, kako li se zovu...) ne bi li me privolio na ono što on želi, Kad vidite da jedna takva osoba nije svjesna svoje prozirnosti, onda vam je jasno da nema smisla trošiti energiju na nju i dodatnu priču..

*Saradadevii* vidiš, nije to loša ideja, razmislit ću ozbiljno o tome. Inače taj dr. je poznat po svom pristupu i nije baš na dobrom glasu, mada nije zapravo loš stručnjak koliko čujem (mada mi nije jasno kako stručnost može ići skupa s ovim pristupom), ali on bi sve nešto rezao, kidao, bušio vodenjake, užas!
Tebi veliko hvala na napisima sa seminara, toliko su mi dali vjeru u moje tijelo i prirodni porod  :Kiss: 

*Felix*, ma vidiš da on nema pojma o čemu priča i onda mu je jedini argument koji valjda njemu djeluje suvislo je da se sve radi iz neke koristi, ne daj Bože da netko radi iz dobre volje, volonterski, sa srcem i željom da se nešto promijeni za boljitak mama i beba. Inače riječ je o dbk. rodilištu. Koliko vidim iz iskustva prijateljica i dr. žena, ostali ginići će drip ponuditi kao opciju tijekom poroda, ali navodno ne bi radili ovakav pritisak kao ovaj doktor i to na dan termina, već tek kad se prenese određeni broj dana.

Dođe mi da mu isprintam WHO smjernice o porodu, ukoričim ih i poklonim mu ih da ih malo prouči   :Grin:  .... šteta što se nisam sjetila to mu spomenuti... A pregled je bio toliko "nježan" da me raskrvario i moram nositi dnevni uložak  :Mad:

----------


## mama courage

> kome bi ja morala platiti da rodim doma?


pretpostavljam sigurno babici iz austrije. 

smije li se znati koliko košta to zadovoljstvo ?! čisto ako odlučim rađati doma.

----------


## piplica

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kome bi ja morala platiti da rodim doma? 
> 
> 
> pretpostavljam sigurno babici iz austrije. 
> 
> smije li se znati koliko košta to zadovoljstvo ?! čisto ako odlučim rađati doma.


MC, jel´ to u planu drugo dijete?  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

hi, palo mi je na pamet kasnije da bi netko moje pitanje mogao shvatiti tako, a ne onako kako sam mislila da sam ga ustvari postavila (pih, sta ti je pisana komunikacija). moje pitanje se odnosilo na neki gore post u kojem se nekog "savjetuje" da ode kod psihijatra po potvrdu da ima fobiju od vaginalnog poroda i time si "oslobodi prolaz" za cr, pa sam se na temelju toga osvrnula na koga bi ja eventualno potplatila da mi napise dijagnozu "fobija od bolnickog poroda" i time mi automatski omoguci legalnu asistenciju kod kuce  :Grin: 

cijena? prava sitnica!

----------


## melange

indi, svaka čast sto si se tako mirno i sabrano držala,

meni je tlak skočio do plafona dok sam samo čitala tvoju priču.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za porod kakav si zamislila  :Kiss:

----------


## branka1

Danas sam se već dovoljno iživcirala oko indine priče, svaka ti čast, ja ne znam jel bih uspjela ostati tako pribrana. Ili bih, ali bi se onda grdno naživcirala doma i u sebi, a to je još gore
kao što si rekla, WHO smjernice u ruke i samo maši njima  :Grin:  . I ja sam na svoj prošli porod to nosila u torbi, za svaki slučaj, ako netko počne omalovažavati moj plan poroda  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> ?! čisto ako odlučim rađati doma.


pa da mi nebo padne na zemlju

----------


## argenta

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ?! čisto ako odlučim rađati doma.
> 
> 
> pa da mi nebo padne na zemlju


Smak svijeta najavljuju tek za četiri godine   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ?! čisto ako odlučim rađati doma.
> 
> 
> pa da mi nebo padne na zemlju


  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

damn! mislila sam navući mikku na spiku da sam konvertirala. da sam ugledala svijetlost i shvatila snagu mog ženskog tijela u univerzumu i da potajno želim roditi između dvd-playera i kamare neopeglanog veša.

a sve u cilju da saznam koliko je keširala teti iz austrije.

u svakom slučaju, zbog mene planet zemlja neće stati. no frks!

----------


## Indi

> kao što si rekla, WHO smjernice u ruke i samo maši njima  . I ja sam na svoj prošli porod to nosila u torbi, za svaki slučaj, ako netko počne omalovažavati moj plan poroda


Sve ozbiljnije mislim to napraviti, pogotovo jer je dotični do sutra ujutro dežuran, pa ako me krene "masirati" samo ću mu reći da se makne i ode to čitati u neku sobu i nek mi zovu drugog doktora  :Grin:  

Ili mu svakako isprintati, podcrtati bitno i poslati s jednim lijepim pisamcem   :Grin:  

*melange*, hvala na željama  :Kiss: 

Moram priznati da danas nisam toliko 8) kao jučer, možda jer iščekujući kad će mrvica krenuti, moram misliti što je ovaj dežuran i hoću li se morati boriti s njime umjesto da smirujem andrenalin i neokorteks i koncentriram se na trudove. Čekat ću kući do zadnjeg trena, pa ću radije roditi i na putu do bolnice, nego doći prerano, eto  8) Ako ništa, pomogao mi je da mi se iskristalizira do kraja potonja želja.

----------


## bebeto

Indi ako vec nisi rodila želim ti porod onakav kakav si sama želiš, bez presinga i prisile. I mene ceka za kojih 8 tj.porod u istoj bolnici i baš me zanimaju tvoja iskustva. Sretno !!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Indi   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam ovaj vikend sanjala da rađam drugi put, da su me nagovorili na inducirani porod, pustili mi plodnu vodu kroz trbuh kao za aminocitezu a ne tamo gdje treba, porađa me doktorica od koje sam se najviše strašila da me ne zadesi, zaboravila sam reći da bih rodila na stolčiću i prirodnim putem, i sad vodu su mi pustili a trudovi ne dolaze, i ja se vrzmam po odjelu a sve me počinje boljeti ali trudova nema i ja plačem kao kišna godina i mislim, opet se nisam izborila za sebe, sad ide drip, nalijeganje, rezanje, možda i carski, zar neću nikad roditi normalno kao čovjek... prava noćna mora, eto kad čitam svašta po forumu.

Indi ~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> Indi ~~~~~~~~~


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69072

----------


## Indi

Javljam da sam se izborila za antidrip porod. 
Naime, došla sam sa svojim trudovima na 2minute  i forsirali mi drip, nevjerojatno, točnije najstarija babica koja nije propustila priliku da mi koji put tijekom trudova u rađaonici nabaci još koju o dripu i tome kako je to isto kao i prirodni trud. U jednom trenu dok sam prodisvala taman trud, stala poviše mene i govori mi da je trud trud, i da je isti s dripom ili bez i onda joj otpilih da nije isto jer da ovdje imam pauzu od 3 seku i da mi to prestane govoriti, a onda mi odgovori da je isto, da i na dripu imam pauze i da ona zna jer je rađala i prirodno i s dripom  :Rolling Eyes:  Ma...jednom možda napišem cijelu priču: o tome kako su me pitale čima sam došla jesam li ja ona što se suprotstavila dr. i onda zvala drugu sestru da me pokaže da sam to ja, a nakon čega su me ogovarale što sam ja u predrađaonici čula i komentirale tipa: što si ljudi dopuštaju, bljak!

Svakako mi je pomoglo ono što čitah o prirdonom porodu M.Odeonta...

Ovih dana možda napišem cijelu priču jer mi je nevjerojatna "psihologija" bolnice i ljudi koji u njoj rade misleći da su oni u pravu sa svojim stavovima...

----------


## Felix

> što si ljudi dopuštaju, bljak!


sto si pojedinci iz zdravstvenog osoblja dopustaju, to je bljak! :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pomikaki

svaka čast, Indi, baš mi je drago... pitala sam se kako je prošlo.
bilo bi zbilja lakše rađati da se ne mora žena pri tom boriti protiv sustava...

----------


## majoslava

super, drago mi je za cut da je tako porslo i da si se uspjela izboriti , ali stvarno je ruzan postupak lijecnika i ostalog medicinskog osoblja

cak i ako trudnoca i porod nije bolest, u odnosu na osoblje u bolnici ti si pacijent i u podredjenom si polozaju. je da ti imas pravo odbiti prijedloge, ali tko se moze snaci kad oni ovako krenu gnjavit i iskoristavat taj svoj nadredjeni polozaj, uh...

----------


## TinnaZ

> što si ljudi dopuštaju, bljak!
> 			
> 		
> 
> sto si pojedinci iz zdravstvenog osoblja dopustaju, to je bljak! :shock:


 potpis.
Svaka čast Indi što si ostala dosljedna sebi   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

Hvala cure  :Kiss: , ali nisam izbjegla epi i nalijeganje na stomak tijekom zadnjeg izgona kad je bebici glava tjemenom već bila vanka  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kako su me brzo capli, nalegli, nisam ni stigla reagirati. Drugi put ću biti pametnija i nosim bijeli papir s crnim slovima mojih ispisanih želja.

To nalijeganje me doista iznenadilo, nije mi bilo ni na kraju pameti. Nije me boljelo jer je bilo kratko, ali sam zato dobila pregršta unutarnjih šavova (pucanje otišlo u debelo meso) za koje su rekli da je bebica zakačila ramenom, no nekako mislim da je prije od tog nalijeganja.

----------


## argenta

Indi  :Love:   Imamo vrlo slično iskustvo.

Ja sam čak viknula doktoru da mi se ne usudi skakati po trbuhu, ali je naišla glavna primalja i pošpotala ga da što me ima slušati   :Evil or Very Mad:   Skroz sam uvjerena da su mi ona dva šava (doduše mala i bezbolna) od toga, a ne, što mi je poslije primalja dobacila "jer nisam surađivala". Kakva suradnja kad oni ne slušaju mene (htjela sam ustati pri izgonu) nego očekuju da radim sve po njihovom :?

I zato živjelo pravo na izbor načina (i mjesta poroda)  :D  Ma što neki mislili o tome

----------


## Indi

> I zato živjelo pravo na izbor načina (i mjesta poroda)  :D  Ma što neki mislili o tome


Upravo tako!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ondrolina

Evo čitam i razmišljam o našem zdravstvu i situaciji u kojoj kukaju da je sve skupo i da zdravstvo treba štediti i sl., i dolazim do zaključka da mora bit da je taj drip stvarno totalno jeftin kad nam ga toliko nude (ono 1 litra = 2 kune ili tako nešto)...   :Wink:

----------


## DANI***

Živo me zanima o kojem se doktoru radilo, i ja sam rodila u dbk, ako može indi, plaese reci, da vidim jeli isti koji je mene nagovorio na drip

----------


## Indi

Možeš pretpostaviti koji je: poznati doktor K.

*Ondrolina*, meni isto nije jasno kud im se žuri toliko i zašto toliko forsiraju indukciju. Kao da moraju negdje stići, a valjda im je marenda uvijek u isto vrijeme  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## †vanesax

Juče sam saznala da u našem porodilištu nije dozvoljeno prisustvo oca deteta na porodu, čak nisu dozvoljene ni posete porodiljama. Rutinski se klistira, brije, prokida vodenjak, zatim, 100% svih prvorotki dobije epiziotomiju, a jako veliki procenat porođaja biva indukovan.  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Bezveze mi je šro u ovom porodilištu znam 3 lekara i verovatno ne bih morala nikog da potplaćujem. (btw. tarifa jednog od lekara "sa imenom" je 500 Eur :shock: ) Ali sve ostalo je koma!
Šta ja tu da biram???

Drugi grad? Drugu državu?  :/

----------


## Felix

ima ih sve vise i ovdje u hr koje su izabrale ne samo drugi grad nego i drugu drzavu  :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

Načelnik beogradske ginekološko-akuperske klinike "Narodni front":



> ne dozvoljava se da porođaj teče spontano, da ne bi trajao u nedogled. Vrši se prokidanje vodenjaka, stimuliše se tamo gde treba da se stimuliše, daje se epiduralna anestezija, i na taj način se skraćuje porođaj.


  :shock:

----------


## mikka

da, mene je md nagovarao da rodim u bolnici u bg, ali nakon razgovora s jednim ginekologom sam rekla da ne dolazi u obzir. tamo je jos gore nego kod nas :/

----------


## †vanesax

Ja sam zgrožena, da se za 9 godina (koliko je prošlo od mog porođaja) ništa nije promenilo! Ali tad mi je to sve bilo "normalno", jer sam imala 22. godine, bila prvorotka i ništa nisam imala pojma. Čitaj: slepo sam verovala lekarima i drugom medicinskom osoblju, jer sam mislila da oni bolje znaku od mene i d sve to tako treba da bude.
Naravno, dobila sam sve što može da se dobije: epi, bričenje, klistir, indukciju (čak 3 puta, jer porođaj nije hteo da krene!), naleganje, odvajanje od bebe odmah nakon porođaja. A o uslovima, ne želim ni da pričam, a bilo bi i OT.




> ima ih sve vise i ovdje u hr koje su izabrale ne samo drugi grad nego i drugu drzavu


Pa s obzirom na gore navedenih 5 činjenica, koju državu/grad mi preporučuješ?
 :Love:

----------

